# Kellyng's collection



## AverageHuman

hi!
i've never been out of dior forum,but this time,i would like to share my collection with all of you.

maybe its not your taste,but just take it as a window shopping


limited edition medium lady dior



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AverageHuman

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

another medium lady dior





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AverageHuman

Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AverageHuman

dior embroidered denim saddle





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AverageHuman

dior embroidered leather saddle




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AverageHuman

dior limited edition dragon saddle





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


dior limited edition embroidered saddle




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

dior limited edition canvas saddle




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AverageHuman

ooppppssss ^ ^;
sorry for the large pics





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

dior embroidered denim detective bag




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## neobaglover

Wow!!  It's been a while since I was into Dior bags, but this collection is stunning!!  Wonderful!  Enjoy your colelction


----------



## AverageHuman

lady dior shoulder bag




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AverageHuman

thanks! neobaglover!

more pics coming soon!
due to connection problem,i think i couldnt post all pics today

dior karenina




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AverageHuman

dior pony hair bag




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

antique dior shoulder bag




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## chicjean

love that dior dragon saddle!!

thanks for sharing


----------



## AverageHuman

dior limited edition samourai1947




Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AverageHuman

dior denim " closet" bag( in 2 different designs)





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AverageHuman

thanks for your compliment,chicjean!

here dior gauchos come




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AverageHuman

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AverageHuman

dior romantique logo bag




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


"D Dior" bag from A/W '10 collection





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AverageHuman

styling pics with " D Dior"





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AverageHuman

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AverageHuman

styling pics for school assignments ( im studying in Tokyo,Japan )





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

in dior embroidered jacket





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AverageHuman

more pics coming soon..................................


----------



## Luxe Diva

Beautiful collection of bags and great wardrobe to go with them.


----------



## Pure-LA

Great fotos, and beautiful bags!


----------



## ChinaLocaChanel

great collection!  and I love your pics!!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Love your collection!! 
Esp the dragon saddle! Gorgeous!


----------



## DisCo

Love your CD collection!! The clothes are gorgeous as well!


----------



## DT93

your collection is gorgeous! the prints are so unique!


----------



## honey

Spectacular Dior collection!!!!! It's a pleasure to view.


----------



## averagejoe

You have such rare and exquisite pieces in your collection! I LOVE IT!!! Seeing your pictures come up one by one as I scrolled down made my jaw drop! 

I have to say that I love your Samourai bags the most. I also adore that cute pony frame bag.


----------



## thekellybirkin

I used to ignore Dior but your collection made me rethink that. Your collection is like an Art exhibit.


----------



## xcezbaggage

i love your collection!


----------



## mlag724

Your collection is beautiful. Is Dior the only bag that you collect?


----------



## averagejoe

I agree, especially with your talent in creating beautiful backgrounds for each piece


----------



## missgiannina

lovely collection!


----------



## AverageHuman

Luxe Diva,Pure-LA,ChinaLocalChanel,honey,Disco,yakusoku.af, averagejoe, thekellybirkin,xcezbaggage,mlag724,missgiannina -----thanks !!

to those who like dragon saddle( although you arent dior addict)---you really have a great taste ,as its a rare piece and only 100 available around the world!

xcezbaggage--- actually i HAD prada bag made by doeskin and horn,but i ended up selling it as i never use it! all bags i have by now are only dior,but i have other brands' clothes.

averagejoe----really thanks!  i had post most of my collection in haute forum and a member asked me to post here. but my pc has connection problem recently,so i could only post slowly....one by one.. 


side topic... i use my digital camera to take pics,sorry if my pics arent good ( i once used another pc to check my pics and some of them are in yellow color,like my bags are in terrible used condition )


----------



## AverageHuman

heres my prada bag which i sold last year





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AverageHuman

dior gaucho wallet





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


dior sandals




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AverageHuman

dior belts




Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AverageHuman

after posting dior clothes,i will also post other brands' clothes,like D&G,kenzo....etc

dior lamskin gradation coat




Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AverageHuman

dior black coat




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

dior beige jacket




Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AverageHuman

dior military jacket




Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


dior embroidered lambskin jacket




Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## c_y_n_d_i

i love dior!! beautiful pieces. the bags are amazing!!


----------



## AverageHuman

thanks c_y_n_d_i!! more pics coming soon ~~~~


----------



## Pure-LA

kellyng said:


> thanks c_y_n_d_i!! more pics coming soon ~~~~



Fantastic thread, can't wait to see more of your beautiful collections!
You have a great eye, for fotos! And wonderful artistic taste, as shown in your style!


----------



## blueberryshake

wowzers! love your burgandy  sandle bag. love your photos as well. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tasi

Great eye-candy Kellyng!


----------



## Aylie

Hi Kellyng

Followed your signature to your collection page, your collection is impressive! I used to like the saddle bags when i was still in school, and haven't thought about them recently but your saddle collection is helping me remember why I like them in the first place! 

Do you use these bags or just keep them as collection? How do you maintain their quality over time?


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Wow. Just wow.  Your photography skills are killer.


----------



## AverageHuman

thanks tasi,aylie and alex spoils me!!

Aylie--- i dont use them much and haven use the dragon saddle yet. the craftmanship really impressed me and i never think to sell them.( but i sold the canvas saddle as i know canvas turns into yellow easily).

i usually use a special german leather oil to keep the leather's glow. 
for those silk and denim saddle,i do nothing....only stuff them and store them in dustbag and boxes. 
also,never let any other things crash on them.



sorry,a bit busy recently,will post pics when im free.


----------



## poshpearl

Hi Kelly

Your collection is so exquisite! It's a shame that I only have 1 saddle as they discontinued shortly. But that was the reason why I fell in love with branded stuff!

I really love your collection! Enjoy them! i bet you do!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Your Dior collection is quite stunning


----------



## Eccentric_Drill

Nice collection,dear! Dior is love!


----------



## Ilgin

kellyng said:


> styling pics for school assignments ( im studying in Tokyo,Japan )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> in dior embroidered jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


This embroidered jacket is amazing beyond words!! I really enjoyed all your styling pics(feels like watching a Galliano show) and all the limited edition Dior bags are gorgeous, especially the Samurai! I just cannot wait to see more . . .:couch:


----------



## mlag724

You certainly are a very chic and fashionable young lady. Everything is really beautiful. Can hardly wait for more of everything. THANKS for sharing.


----------



## sarah_alderazi

Beautiful collection !


----------



## AverageHuman

poshpearl,coachaddict,eccentric_drill,mlag724,sarah_alderazi----- thanks!!!

accentric_drill ---- thanks for praising! yeah,im big fan of galliano and love samourai the most!!


----------



## AverageHuman

im preparing for exam,so recently will not come to TPF
here are a little pics,will post more after finish my exam





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AverageHuman

Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## emilu

did i spot TWO burgundy gauchos? or were my eyes deceiving me...

LOVELY collection.  You are clearly very thoughtful about your fashion


----------



## callyne18

oh my kellyng, your collection are gorgeous!!


----------



## accio sacculus

Wow!  A true Dior Addict!    This one is my fave:







It's just fabulous!


----------



## notoriousliz

Wow, what a beautiful collection!


----------



## vivian.hu

WOW!!
What a gorgeous Dior collection!!
I love them!!!


----------



## bag2bag

Ooh lovely collection!


----------



## winurin

woww


----------



## rnira

You are an inspiration! OMG you have a very unique and beautiful pieces that not ewverybody can carry! Rock on!


----------



## bagfashionista

you have a very interesting collection!


----------



## plushay

aww. love them all! too bad i cant afford them ~


----------



## FreshLilies

Wow, what a collection! Absolutely beautiful. Keep it up! And good luck with the studies


----------



## AverageHuman

thanks girls 
i had finished my final exams and start preparing for show 
anyway,i will post pics little by little

recently,i bought a chocolate patent lady dior




Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AverageHuman

dior leather jacket~~





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

love all yr collection.. never knoew the limited editoin are are so  WOW


----------



## annabella9090

Gorgeous collection... Dior limited edition canvas saddle is my favorite


----------



## louislover260

WOW!  These's Diors are stunning!


----------



## Aya.AA

kellyngOP you really have an amazing style !
I'm not a Dior fan but I must say that every piece in your collection is splendid ! I adore your limited editions saddles ...


----------



## MrsTGreen

Gorgeous collection


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

Love the collection, I love how you have them displayed.


----------



## MaggyH

Wow, your collection is amazing!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

WOW!!!!!Love It!!!!!especially the Dior L/E Samourai1947


----------



## JessieRose

accio sacculus said:


> Wow!  A true Dior Addict!    This one is my fave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just fabulous!



OMG! This one is amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## deebear

O.O omg what an amazing collection, they are totally art pieces! 
n.i.c.e taste


----------



## loves

adore your collection!


----------



## r15324

I honestly can say that this is by far the best collection thread I've seen on tPF. You have excellent taste, and a flair for style.


----------



## girl12532

In love with your limited edition medium lady dior! Amazing Collection!


----------



## Lady Moe

Beautiful collection!  Never seen so many DIOR'S!!! So elegant and amazing!


----------



## AverageHuman

canvas lady dior




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


went out for a walk in dior coat and large patent lady dior




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rawkinchair

RIDICULOUS COLLECTION. RIDICULOUSLY GORGEOUS COLLECTION!!!!!

Love your limited editions dior collection. 
looking forward to more pretty handbags from you


----------



## zjajkj

Nice collection


----------



## AverageHuman

got myself a dior python clutch





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AverageHuman

john galliano newspaper print leather bag






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lulugurl2006

WOW  amazing!


----------



## swisshera

kellyng said:


> dior limited edition samourai1947
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



wow you have a beautiful collection there! thanks for sharing! You basically got Dior in one spot!


----------



## AverageHuman

thanks lulugurl2006 and swisshera!!

heres my another dior bag,its dior python cannage drawstring




Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## swisshera

kellyng said:


> thanks lulugurl2006 and swisshera!!
> 
> heres my another dior bag,its dior python cannage drawstring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


this matches with your style so well!!
 I started Dior when I was around 15 and Dior is seriously addicting!


----------



## AverageHuman

swisshera said:


> this matches with your style so well!!
> I started Dior when I was around 15 and Dior is seriously addicting!


 thanks for praising! 
i started dior when the gaucho released,i was a totally gaucho girl,but then,i found out that other dior designs are also amazing and started to collect them


----------



## poonski

Amazing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoachCatcher45

i think i have fallen for dior again


----------



## swisshera

wonder how Dior is going to be without Galliano


----------



## mawluh

wow...absolutely beautiful collection! =] I was drooling at every piece! they're not the normal diors that I see


----------



## hunniesochic

you have an AMAZING collection!


----------



## swisshera

kellyng said:


> styling pics for school assignments ( im studying in Tokyo,Japan )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> in dior embroidered jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



I can't help coming back to these pictures. I used to go to a fashion school as well and couldn't imagine anyone to do a good job (at home i assume) than what you are showing here!


----------



## Hamhamjanice

Wow. ur Dior bags are amazing.... Very exciting.... Cant help falling in love with Dior when i see ur bags..........


----------



## OG_Baby

Neat!


----------



## Maippi

Your collection is so amazing!


----------



## AverageHuman

thanks for praising!!
i recently bought a Dior patent new lock bag! and its my very first red bag!!!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AverageHuman

chocolate lady dior




Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AverageHuman

galliano newspaper print bag (comes with chain shoulder strap)




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AverageHuman

large denim lady dior 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mm88

Drooling over your collection, its simply stunning!


----------



## Elina0408

Huge congrats!! You have taste girl!!


----------



## hightea_xx

kellyng said:


> large denim lady dior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



I'm in love!!!!!


----------



## DizzyFairy

i love ur collection!!!

especially the embroidered diors.. AMAZIng!!!


----------



## Aluxe

Excellent collection!!!


----------



## diana27arvi

WOW your collection in truly unbelievable!!! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## miki66

kellyng said:


> chocolate lady dior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



OMG, is that your pet? Your collection is amazing


----------



## cookiecthulhu

amazing collection.
p.s. can ask what kind of animal your wicked stoll is?


----------



## AverageHuman

thanks girls!
miki66,its my stoll,Lol~
cookiecthulhu,its marten


----------



## namie

Oh Lord! I can't breathe.


----------



## kaitydid

What an amazing collection, kellyng! You have such beautiful pieces!


----------



## CHANELllie

What an amazing collection !


----------



## AverageHuman

thanks everybody!!!
heres my very 1st coach pony hair bag.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CoachCatcher45

woha! that is one beautiful coach


----------



## AverageHuman

dior coat





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AverageHuman

CoachCatcher45 said:


> woha! that is one beautiful coach


 really!!?? thanks!! 
im a totally newbie to coach!


----------



## CoachCatcher45

*Kellyng* it is really and you will fall in love with it. just be careful cause coach can get addicting.


----------



## SFgirl610

Wow the lady dior lace is really unique.. i really liked the embroidered leather saddle. aww i really love that black rose jacket!! You have a really unique collection.


----------



## AverageHuman

thanks!!! 
heres my another dior jacket.

if im not wrong,its design is " half-completed clothes"




Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


dior dress




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mlag724

Beautiful


----------



## saraaB

wow amazing , its more like work of art,  love everything 
                 thanks for sharing


----------



## AverageHuman

ralp lauren straw bag





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## pointe1134

Okay....this is the most amazing collection! Your bags...your clothes...what an incredible form and display of art! Honestly, the way you photograph and wear your 'art' is just incredible. You have the kind of collection that is so beautiful and envious not only because the pieces...but also because of how this style is something so many women look at and think is dreamy but you actually have and WEAR these exquisite fashions! Congratulations on your collection and good luck in school!


----------



## chloe_chanel

kellyng said:


> dior limited edition samourai1947
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



These are two of the most GORGEOUS bags I've ever seen! You have superb taste!


----------



## chloe_chanel

kellyng said:


> thanks everybody!!!
> heres my very 1st coach pony hair bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



I love this bag, too! Best Coach I've seen in a while


----------



## kaorujo

Great collection!


----------



## AverageHuman

pointe1134 said:


> Okay....this is the most amazing collection! Your bags...your clothes...what an incredible form and display of art! Honestly, the way you photograph and wear your 'art' is just incredible. You have the kind of collection that is so beautiful and envious not only because the pieces...but also because of how this style is something so many women look at and think is dreamy but you actually have and WEAR these exquisite fashions! Congratulations on your collection and good luck in school!


 thanks!!! its the biggest compliment i've ever received!!


----------



## AverageHuman

chloe_chanel said:


> These are two of the most GORGEOUS bags I've ever seen! You have superb taste!


 milions of thanks!!!! i love these 2 bags the most and recently i bought another one,she is on her way!!! 
i bought the coach when i was looking for pony hair bag,lol~


----------



## AverageHuman

kaorujo said:


> Great collection!


 thanks,hun!! my hometown is near your country!


----------



## pointe1134

kellyng said:


> thanks!!! its the biggest compliment i've ever received!!



Haha well I'm glad that I could be the one to tell you what everyone else is thinking! Make sure you update as soon as you add new pieces, because we are dying to see


----------



## airborne

awesome collection, thx for sharing


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you for sharing! I love the dior limited edition embroidered saddle and the two limited edition samourai1947!!!


----------



## AverageHuman

thanks for praising!!!
heres my red patent lady dior!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us







Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## miki66

kellyng said:


> thanks for praising!!!
> heres my red patent lady dior!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



oh my lady gaga, it's marvelous :worthy:


----------



## kaitydid

kellyng said:


> thanks for praising!!!
> heres my red patent lady dior!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 
Such a beautiful color! I bet it looks even better in real life! The red and the gold hardware go together beautifully!


----------



## AverageHuman

thanks girls!!! love you all!!!muack!!!!
glad that you love it! (i know that not many TPFers like dior :cry
will post pics when i receive my new dior samourai bag! she is on her way!!


----------



## AverageHuman

pearlacce.com
maybe its your pc firewall problem? i also couldnt see pics if i use school's pc


----------



## kaitydid

kellyng said:


> thanks girls!!! love you all!!!muack!!!!
> glad that you love it! (i know that not many TPFers like dior :cry
> will post pics when i receive my new dior samourai bag! she is on her way!!


 
I'll admit I didn't think I would like Dior either. Then I joined TPF, looked through the Dior threads and Dior's website, and fell completely in love with Dior! Thanks to your beautiful collection, I'm falling in love with Dior even more.  It's the one premier designer I'm willing to save up for and buy.  (Although I'm the type who says never say never about a brand because you just never know!) So thank you for sharing!  I've enjoyed looking at every piece. 

Can't wait to see your new bag!


----------



## ThriftyChick

WOW! What a collection! I especially love those colorful, asymmetrical saddle bags.


----------



## CookieLady

Thank you for sharing all your beautiful pieces. The tailoring on the jackets left me speechless, and you have a stunning Dior collection. It's making me want to go steal my Mum's Patent Lady Dior!


----------



## AverageHuman

CookieLady,you definitely need to steal your mum's one,Lol~~

girls!!!!!im still walking on air!!!!!! 
here she is!! Dior Samourai 1947 woven frame bag,inspired by traditional Japanese basket weaving!!






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bambistyle

gorrggg collectionn!! i lovee the way you photographed ur red lady dior with the top hat!!! my favs in ur collection are def the lady dior (red n lace) and all ur LE saddle bags!!!


----------



## jolenejeey

Holding my breath while browsing through your amazing collections!! Woowww


----------



## kaitydid

kellyng said:


> CookieLady,you definitely need to steal your mum's one,Lol~~
> 
> girls!!!!!im still walking on air!!!!!!
> here she is!! Dior Samourai 1947 woven frame bag,inspired by traditional Japanese basket weaving!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 
Oh, wow! That's such a unique piece!  Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## mameakua

Amazing collection!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## averagejoe

Your collection is full of surprises!!!! I haven't seen your large denim Lady Dior before on the Dior forum. 

What a feast for the eyes!!!!


----------



## CC Interlock

Wow wow wow!!!! Stunning!!!


----------



## papertiger

Fabulous collection, great picures and awesome personal style.

Thank you *kellyng*


----------



## AverageHuman

this pair of sandals isnt big brand,but i think its lovely.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## danyamommy

very nice collection! Wish I had one


----------



## fotog

kellyng, your sig with the link should come with a warning as your collection is heart-stopping. you've been so helpful to me in my passion for vintage, quirky Dior. Your collection is inspiring; you don't go for the safe or dull but the pieces that have style and personality. And my goodness you're as cute as a button. Although I can't imagine the cost or the value of these fabulous pieces; the collection is brilliant. You're so kind to be an authenticator here; now we see just how skilled you are as a stylist and a photographer too. VERY, VERY impressed.


----------



## AverageHuman

danyamommy said:


> very nice collection! Wish I had one


 thanks danyamommy! go get one!!!


----------



## AverageHuman

fotog said:


> kellyng, your sig with the link should come with a warning as your collection is heart-stopping. you've been so helpful to me in my passion for vintage, quirky Dior. Your collection is inspiring; you don't go for the safe or dull but the pieces that have style and personality. And my goodness you're as cute as a button. Although I can't imagine the cost or the value of these fabulous pieces; the collection is brilliant. You're so kind to be an authenticator here; now we see just how skilled you are as a stylist and a photographer too. VERY, VERY impressed.


thanks fotog!! you make my day!!!! 
 my mood wasnt good while doing research for school assignments today,but after reading your comment,im on cloud nine!!!
really really thanks!!! it means a lot to me!!!


----------



## mamiewuuu

Love your diors! I didn't know that there were so many variations. Love the oriental one!


----------



## myu3160

Very nice and extremely large collection!


----------



## pepsismom

Oh! Only " WOW". I can say
:salute:


----------



## Stacyy

Your sense of style is so unique and amazing! I  it!


----------



## AverageHuman

dior denim jacket






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ridingcarousel

Wow! Your Lady Dior and Samourai 1947 bags are so beautiful! Did you get any new bags from the Dior outlet in the end? ^.^


----------



## drspock7

I don't even remember how I landed here but I just wanted to let you know you have an amazing collection.


----------



## AverageHuman

thanks ridingcarousel and drspock7(^.^)

ridingcarousel---no....the condition isnt good at all,have lots of scratches but it still costs $1980.....


----------



## Cait

Good gawd, those saddles are gorgeous!


----------



## sunnyeyes.98

So jealous... unique and beautiful collection!


----------



## Luxe Diva

Very nice collection Kellyng and I love the style of the Coach bag......congrats on it being your first


----------



## H.C.

Absolutely beautiful.  Thank you so much for sharing.  The detail and workmanship is absolutely stunning!  This is the kind of fashion you don't see everyday.  I look forward to seeing future additions to your unique collection soon.


----------



## AverageHuman

it has been sitting in my closet for few years,heres my another dior fur jacket.

before selling it,would like to share with you ^^





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AverageHuman

dior denim jacket





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AverageHuman

dior lambskin leather jacket and skirt( which i think is classy)





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AverageHuman

dior tattoo shirt (actually i also have dior tattoo leggings,but its hard for me to take pics ),if im not wrong,they are from D trick collection






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AverageHuman

dior grey draping wool dress,from current collection





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AverageHuman

Kenzo japanese fur coat





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AverageHuman

Kenzo coat

actually still have some other designers' clothes,but im too lazy to take pics






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## crazykat23

what an absolutely stunning collection!! and beautifully styled photographs too... I love your Lady Dior collection, and very envious of your Gaucho collection (as I've always wanted one, but no Dior stores in Australia)... Gaucho and Saddlebags have been my fave handbag styles for ages - the Dragon saddle is especially amazing!!!  Thanks for taking the time and effort to photograph and share with us!


----------



## AverageHuman

crazykat23,thanks for praising!

took my dior samourai1947  and hang out with friend to celebrate her birthday. we went to a temple before throwing a party at the restaurant.








Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## averagejoe




----------



## AverageHuman

averagejoe,thanks


----------



## hilaryroxmasox

Hi Kellyng, 

Just wanted to drop by and say how beautiful your collection and photography skills are. This thread is like an art thread. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wild

you can be a model!! great pictures


----------



## AverageHuman

thanks all for your sweet words!!


----------



## Pradawattana

OMG!!! Your collection is awesome!!!! You do have a lot of rare bags and ofcoz lady Dior! 
Just curious how you end up using all of this? I know I will probably spend hrs n hrs trying to pick what to wear or carry


----------



## AverageHuman

Pradawattana said:


> OMG!!! Your collection is awesome!!!! You do have a lot of rare bags and ofcoz lady Dior!
> Just curious how you end up using all of this? I know I will probably spend hrs n hrs trying to pick what to wear or carry


 
 i usually decide my clothes 1st,then only choose bag which matches the clothes. 
of course,sometimes i will think:hmmm....its been a long time i didnt take XXX bag out. if so,i will choose that bag and wear clothes which matches the bag,Lol~~


----------



## namie

Great bags! I love your Kimono inspired outfit. You can carry such outfit off only in Japan. Don't think it will work in Singapore.


----------



## AverageHuman

namie said:


> Great bags! I love your Kimono inspired outfit. You *can carry such outfit off only in Japan*. Don't think it will work in Singapore.


yeap...but you definitely will catch attention if you wear such outfit in Singapore,Lol~~ by the way,you can also wear normal outfit with samourai bag. 
heres a pic of Dita Von Teese with her black samourai




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AverageHuman

action pics in Dior jacket,Dior skirt and nude lace lady dior .

its a memorable shot as i had sold the bag and is going to send it tomorrow.its the 1st time i love something soooo much but have to sell it,due to the leather peeling problem.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AverageHuman

Dior Egypt Limited Edition saddle,only 100 bags made 

it comes in the shape of black satin embroidered with gold sequins and finished with a lapis lazuli-studded D. This bag embodies a lot of elements of Ancient Egypt, a land of great wonder. Appreciate it placidly; you can see the Pyramids of Giza, the lighthouse of Alexandria, the Egyptian Sphinx, and the Egyptian Sun God etc. With Gold and Black CD Logo and D D charm, it looks like modern-day Cleopatre.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AverageHuman

Dior Limited Edition Spain saddle,also 100 bags made

silk flower embroideries, inspired from the flamengo scarf used by spanish dancers and the tortoiseshell style handle is out of this world.






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AverageHuman

averagejoe said:


>


 
i received the 2 saddles and the Egypt bag is far far more stunning in real life! (far than i expected,Lol~)


----------



## AverageHuman

casual wear with dior Egypt saddle




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> casual wear with dior Egypt saddle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 
WOW! Your new saddles are so ebautiful. They are like pieces of Haute Couture!

And your outfit for the Egypt saddle bag is PERFECT!


----------



## AverageHuman

averagejoe said:


> WOW! Your new saddles are so ebautiful. They are like pieces of Haute Couture!
> 
> And your outfit for the Egypt saddle bag is PERFECT!


 yeah!! LOVEEEE THEM!!!! i ADORE the way egpyt saddle looks more gorgeous IRL!!!  awwwwww!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> yeah!! LOVEEEE THEM!!!! i ADORE the way egpyt saddle looks more gorgeous IRL!!! awwwwww!!!!!!!!!!


 
The Egypt and Chinese saddles were love at first sight for me. Then after seeing the India one for a while, I fell in love with that one too.


----------



## AverageHuman

averagejoe said:


> The Egypt and Chinese saddles were love at first sight for me. Then after seeing the India one for a while, I fell in love with that one too.


 oh! i love India too! for the Spain saddle,the only thing i unsatisfied is the texture,i'd like to have it in leather


----------



## johnnjohn2011

kellyng said:


> oh! i love India too! for the Spain saddle,the only thing i unsatisfied is the texture,i'd like to have it in leather


hey could you please tell me where you got ur new saddles from? mayb i'll get them as well...and also the jackets


----------



## AverageHuman

i bought some of them in retail price,some from international buyers.( especially when i regret for not buying particular pieces,i will contact them to search for me)


----------



## AverageHuman

im into colorful clothes recently and my mum had sent me some dior clothes which she found in my closet,Lol~~ 

P/S: im studying in japan,so most of my things are in my hometown. all pieces in my collection thread are what i have now in japan.


here comes my dior pink suit


----------



## AverageHuman

dior blue fox fur shawl
















dior orange jacket (same collection with the pink suit)


----------



## AverageHuman

Dior leather jacket


----------



## Karilove

your bags are all so unique. You have a lovely collection


----------



## Elsie87

I loooooooooove your collection! You have such a wonderful and unique sense of style!


----------



## averagejoe

Wow what stylish jackets! The pink one with the contrast yellow lace is stunning! My favourite of these is the orange jacket with the asymmetrical waist.


----------



## jujubexlove

wow great collection of Dior!


----------



## AverageHuman

thanks everyone!!!! 

i had sent some bags back to my own country yesterday and here are saddles i have in Tokyo. 






heres another Dior limited edition goldfish embroidered saddle


----------



## ivonna

OMG! I thought I died and woke up in Dior heaven! Your collection is divine! Love all your modelling pics!


----------



## AverageHuman

ivonna said:


> OMG! I thought I died and woke up in Dior heaven! Your collection is divine! Love all your modelling pics!


 
thank you soooo much!!!!  
please come again to my collection thread for fun!!


----------



## LadyCupid

Hi OP,
This is by far the greatest collection I have ever seen!! You have such great eyes for art. I love your photography skills and your collections.  It is out of this world!! 

If you don't mind me asking, how did you become such a Dior collector? What inspired you to collect Dior in the first place?


----------



## AverageHuman

yodaling1 said:


> Hi OP,
> This is by far the greatest collection I have ever seen!! You have such great eyes for art. I love your photography skills and your collections. It is out of this world!!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how did you become such a Dior collector? What inspired you to collect Dior in the first place?



 thanks for praising!!
actually im a big fan of John Galliano since i was in primary school,but i wasnt into Dior bags,im more into dior clothes as i love the design,especially haute couture..... until gaucho bag and 10th Anniversary Saddle Bag released,i turned into a total Dior Addict.especially the spirit of adventure and independence in dior gaucho speaks me out.

of course, i also love other designer bags,such as chanel,LV,celine,prada....but i think dior is very me,i hope that im the one who carry the bag,not the bag carries me, Lol~~


----------



## SkipToMyLou

Gorgeous, Kelly!! I am speechless!


----------



## AverageHuman

SkipToMyLou said:


> Gorgeous, Kelly!! I am speechless!


 awww!!! you are here!!!


----------



## SkipToMyLou

kellyng said:


> awww!!! you are here!!!



Yes! Where the pretty bags are, I will be also!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

I love your pics and collection!!!


----------



## AverageHuman

Lady Chinadoll said:


> I love your pics and collection!!!


 thanks dear!!
will post pics this weekend


----------



## AverageHuman

there are some TPFers pm me or left me messages,asking me that if i own other brand bags(as i seems like i only have Diors). my answer--- YES! but since im a foreign students studying in Japan,i didnt take all my bags come to Tokyo 

heres my croc alligator Chanel cream tote,have it for years....


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> there are some TPFers pm me or left me messages,asking me that if i own other brand bags(as i seems like i only have Diors). my answer--- YES! but since im a foreign students studying in Japan,i didnt take all my bags come to Tokyo
> 
> heres my croc alligator Chanel cream tote,have it for years....


 
Nice alligator Chanel in such a classic shape!


----------



## Elsie87

^^That Chanel is stunning!!!!


----------



## SkipToMyLou

kellyng said:


> there are some TPFers pm me or left me messages,asking me that if i own other brand bags(as i seems like i only have Diors). my answer--- YES! but since im a foreign students studying in Japan,i didnt take all my bags come to Tokyo
> 
> heres my croc alligator Chanel cream tote,have it for years....



Love this!!


----------



## AverageHuman

awww! thanks everyone! dont know much about chanel. didnt dare post its pics after seeing other TPFers' chanels.

i bought it just because its wearable and could carry A4 size.


----------



## AverageHuman

these pics much more better 

croc chanel tote


----------



## AverageHuman

Lady Dior USB memory card


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> Lady Dior USB memory card


 

This is so cool! It's as thin as a credit card!


----------



## AverageHuman

averagejoe said:


> This is so cool! It's as thin as a credit card!


 
yeah! and i can keep it in my wallet!


----------



## designergab

Wow wow and wow!! Amazing colours and bags!


----------



## Nectarine25

This is what I call brand dedication! Love the samourais! Your collection is so ladylike


----------



## travelerscloset

I love all things embroidered! I love your collection!


----------



## AverageHuman

thanks sweeties!

heres my another Lady Dior with studs.


----------



## mlag724

kellyng said:


> thanks sweeties!
> 
> heres my another Lady Dior with studs.


 Beautiful. You have unique Dior. Most I don't see in stores. Are the Limited Editions?


----------



## AverageHuman

mlag724 said:


> Beautiful. You have unique Dior. Most I don't see in stores. Are the Limited Editions?


 
the studded LD is rare,but its not limited edition. 
as for the other diors,yeap,most of them are limited.


----------



## AverageHuman

Dior embroidered denim shoulder bag





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Dior "remove it before flight" flight shearling bag




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## La Comtesse

I'm speechless...well, almost.  What an _*amazing *_collection.  As others have said, you have quite a gift for being able to style these rare pieces so successfully.  You definitely wear the clothes/bags, they do not wear you.

I love everything, but these pieces especially:  the Samourai, the Egyptian Saddle, the Galliano newspaper bags,  and the embroidered butterflies on the Dior Saddles and shoes, and the clothing is all magnificent. Oh, and I still love the Karenina too.

Thank you for sharing your outstanding collection.

When were the Galliano newspaper bags produced?


----------



## AverageHuman

La Comtesse said:


> I'm speechless...well, almost.  What an _*amazing *_collection.  As others have said, you have quite a gift for being able to style these rare pieces so successfully.  You definitely wear the clothes/bags, they do not wear you.
> 
> I love everything, but these pieces especially:  the Samourai, the Egyptian Saddle, the Galliano newspaper bags,  and the embroidered butterflies on the Dior Saddles and shoes, and the clothing is all magnificent. Oh, and I still love the Karenina too.
> 
> Thank you for sharing your outstanding collection.
> 
> When were the Galliano newspaper bags produced?



awww!! thanks for your sweet compliment!! really really thanks for taking a look and dropping me your comment! i always like to know what others think of my style,as i hope to become a designer,Lol~~ 

as for the newspaper bag,im not sure when it was produced,i bought it 2 years ago from a select shop in Osaka,Japan.....this newspaper print is a symbol of Galliano and he had designed some newspaper print items in the past few years,including clothes,bags,hats...etc.


----------



## AverageHuman

La Comtesse said:


> I'm speechless...well, almost.  What an _*amazing *_collection.  As others have said, you have quite a gift for being able to style these rare pieces so successfully.  You definitely wear the clothes/bags, they do not wear you.
> 
> I love everything, but these pieces especially:  the Samourai, the Egyptian Saddle, the Galliano newspaper bags,  and the embroidered butterflies on the Dior Saddles and shoes, and the clothing is all magnificent. Oh, and I still love the Karenina too.
> 
> Thank you for sharing your outstanding collection.
> 
> When were the Galliano newspaper bags produced?



awww!! thanks for your sweet compliment!! really really thanks for taking a look and dropping me your comment! i always like to know what others think of my style,as i hope to become a designer(maybe one day in the future),Lol~~ 

as for the newspaper bag,im not sure when it was produced,i bought it 2 years ago from a select shop in Osaka,Japan.....this newspaper print is a symbol of Galliano and he had designed some newspaper print items in the past few years,including clothes,bags,hats...etc.


----------



## Hanelisi

Wow, your collection is stunning! I especially love the dragon saddle and the samourais, just take my breath away.


----------



## Elsie87

kellyng said:


> thanks sweeties!
> 
> heres my another Lady Dior with studs.


 
This is TDF!!!!


----------



## AverageHuman

Hanelisi said:


> Wow, your collection is stunning! I especially love the dragon saddle and the samourais, just take my breath away.



thanks!!! i also love the dragon saddle and samourais!!! im hunting for another samourai



Elsie87 said:


> This is TDF!!!!



awww!!! thanks elsie!!!!


----------



## fashiondiva89

The dior bags are stunning.


----------



## Iamtassy

Very beautiful lady dior


----------



## Sukey<3

I love your collection, Kelly! 
How often do you use your saddles? I'm wondering how practical they are...


----------



## Serina

I swear to God, Kellyng... you have the most amazing collection! 
Have looked at it like 100 times and every time I find a new piece to study. You have amazing taste. Do you wear the samourai bags? they look so brand new  theyre beautiful... and my HG.


----------



## Serina

Sukey<3 said:


> I love your collection, Kelly!
> How often do you use your saddles? I'm wondering how practical they are...


 

I have a saddle, and I can only tell you my opinion, but I think its great. You can fit alot more in it that it seems at first glance and it rests comfortably on your shoulder. A bit of a hassle to get things in and out of it though if youre carrying alot of stuff.


----------



## schouhansen

kellyng said:


> dior limited edition dragon saddle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> dior limited edition embroidered saddle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> dior limited edition canvas saddle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Amazing Saddles!


----------



## schouhansen

kellyng said:


> thanks for your compliment,chicjean!
> 
> here dior gauchos come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Love the green version!


----------



## cece88

Such a beautiful Dior collection


----------



## TeddyLV

Absolutely gorgeous!  Love your Dior collection


----------



## shelzbags

Wow--unfamiliar with Dior, but these bags are like artwork. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## AverageHuman

fashiondiva89 said:


> The dior bags are stunning.


awww!!! thanks for stoping by!



Iamtassy said:


> Very beautiful lady dior


thanks!glad that you like it!



Sukey<3 said:


> I love your collection, Kelly!
> How often do you use your saddles? I'm wondering how practical they are...


thanks for your sweet compliment! i usually use them during weekend,escpecially when i want to go out for a walk but tired of carrying heavy leather bag.just like Serina said,its very practical,light and could carry all my basic needs.



Serina said:


> I swear to God, Kellyng... you have the most amazing collection!
> Have looked at it like 100 times and every time I find a new piece to study. You have amazing taste. Do you wear the samourai bags? they look so brand new  theyre beautiful... and my HG.


thanks serina!! 
thanks for dropping your comment.of course i do wear my sammy babies!!today is public holiday in japan and i took a little few more pics of samourais just for you!!i dont have photoshop,hope you dont mind those bluring pics!



schouhansen said:


> Amazing Saddles!


thanks!! i enjoy carrying them!



cece88 said:


> Such a beautiful Dior collection


thanks for praising!



TeddyLV said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!  Love your Dior collection


thanks!!!! pls come to my collection thread again!



shelzbags said:


> Wow--unfamiliar with Dior, but these bags are like artwork. Thank you for sharing with us.


 its my great honor to leave you a good impression  of dior.


----------



## AverageHuman

Dior limited edition Samourai 1947
(released by Dior to commemorate the anniversary of the founding of the House of Dior).


----------



## pink popsicles

i dun see saddles anymore these days. fell in love with saddles when i first saw them years ago but your saddles are gorgeous beyond anything i've seen! i've even shown your collection to others! keep more coming!


----------



## honey

Two fuchsia samourias?!?  Gasp!!! Wish I could find a black one.....


----------



## Serina

kellyng said:


> awww!!! thanks for stoping by!
> 
> 
> thanks!glad that you like it!
> 
> 
> thanks for your sweet compliment! i usually use them during weekend,escpecially when i want to go out for a walk but tired of carrying heavy leather bag.just like Serina said,its very practical,light and could carry all my basic needs.
> 
> 
> thanks serina!!
> thanks for dropping your comment.of course i do wear my sammy babies!!today is public holiday in japan and i took a little few more pics of samourais just for you!!i dont have photoshop,hope you dont mind those bluring pics!
> 
> 
> thanks!! i enjoy carrying them!
> 
> 
> thanks for praising!
> 
> 
> thanks!!!! pls come to my collection thread again!
> 
> 
> its my great honor to leave you a good impression  of dior.



TY for posting those extra sammy pics kellyng made my day


----------



## AverageHuman

pink popsicles said:


> i dun see saddles anymore these days. fell in love with saddles when i first saw them years ago but your saddles are gorgeous beyond anything i've seen! i've even shown your collection to others! keep more coming!


thanks! i just posted a dior gaucho version saddle,its not as gorgeous as my other saddles but its a very practical bag!



honey said:


> Two fuchsia samourias?!?  Gasp!!! Wish I could find a black one.....


im also hunting for a black one few days ago i thought that i finally found it and almost wanted to pay for it for $2900 but the international buyer cancelled the tracking and told me that the stock is unavailable.her reply almost tear my heart to pieces.



Serina said:


> TY for posting those extra sammy pics kellyng made my day


----------



## AverageHuman

Dior gaucho version saddle


----------



## Elsie87

^


----------



## Mandee.f

These are all so stunning!!


----------



## monicaw

kellyng said:


> dior pony hair bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> antique dior shoulder bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


this is my favorite!!!


----------



## johnnjohn2011

kellyng said:


> dior blue fox fur shawl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dior orange jacket (same collection with the pink suit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyng, i think u should get a tweed lady dior to match these jackets. it would be nice....love it.




kellyng, i think u should get a tweed lady dior to match these jackets. it would be nice....love these jackets


----------



## AverageHuman

took few pics today,holding Dior Demi Lune python clutch. 
sorry i dont have long nails ,it will look lux if its long nails in manicures


----------



## AverageHuman

went to school fashion event with friend.there are 2 Dior items in these pics. guess which is Dior


----------



## Prada_Princess

How utterly luxurious and fabulous! 



kellyng said:


> there are some TPFers pm me or left me messages,asking me that if i own other brand bags(as i seems like i only have Diors). my answer--- YES! but since im a foreign students studying in Japan,i didnt take all my bags come to Tokyo
> 
> heres my croc alligator Chanel cream tote,have it for years....


----------



## AverageHuman

Prada_Princess said:


> How utterly luxurious and fabulous!


thanks Prada_Princess!!


----------



## angelamdai

You have such an exquisite collection of clothing pieces and handbags. 
Every piece is like a work of art. 
I have no doubt you'll become a great designer


----------



## missnicoleeee

OMG your collection is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!!!! I especially love the dragon bag!


----------



## intellachick

love the antique bag!


----------



## Prada_Princess

You are welcome and, is that a little mink I see in the background - looks gorgeous too!  



kellyng said:


> thanks Prada_Princess!!


----------



## johnnjohn2011

kellyng said:


> went to school fashion event with friend.there are 2 Dior items in these pics. guess which is Dior



hey Kellyng, i guess that the bag and and jacket is dior. not sure about the shoes. you look absolutely gorgeous in that outfit..i told you before that you can be a model


----------



## AverageHuman

thanks girls for all your sweet compliments!

here's Dior gambler dice python bag.


----------



## AverageHuman

and a little christmas red.....




red embossed patent lady dior, had added my pearl necklace on it and its idea from lady dior 2011 cruise collection


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Great Diors! I love your pics!


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> thanks girls for all your sweet compliments!
> 
> here's Dior gambler dice python bag.


 
Wow I'm loving this Gambler bag! It's so nice in silvery satin!


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> Dior limited edition Samourai 1947
> (released by Dior to commemorate the anniversary of the founding of the House of Dior).


 
Oh my! You have two fushia Samourai's?! And you also got the suede one? WOW!!! 

And as always, your pictures are so glamourous and artistic.


----------



## AverageHuman

averagejoe said:


> Oh my! You have two fushia Samourai's?! And you also got the suede one? WOW!!!
> 
> And as always, your pictures are so glamourous and artistic.



???oppsss.....i thought i had posted sammy pics in Dior thread?  

my bad


----------



## AverageHuman

sorry for those bluring pics.

hanging out with friend and we went boating after shopping.
wearing Dior coat and Dior gambler dice bag.


----------



## averagejoe

Your Gambler is so chubby and cute!!


----------



## AverageHuman

averagejoe said:


> Your Gambler *is so chubby and cute!*!



and so is the bag owner!!!


----------



## johnnjohn2011

kellyng said:


> and a little christmas red.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red embossed patent lady dior, had added my pearl necklace on it and its idea from lady dior 2011 cruise collection




OH MY!!!!!WOW...WOW...WOW..YOU GOT IT!!!!I love this bag and the necklace looks as if it came with the bag like the lady diors with pearl charms on it. Im not sure whether i would prefer to own this particular embossed lady dior but it looks soo cute with the necklace....love the red colour..


----------



## mlag724

Thanks for sharing. You are gorgeous and your sense of style is awsome. Congrats.


----------



## Yinliu

Beautiful collection!


----------



## AverageHuman

thank you girls~~~~

ok....today is the 1st day of my Christmas holiday and just had a great time with my Dior teddy bear and sunnies.

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!!!!!


----------



## AverageHuman

and here's Galliano newspaper print bag


----------



## AverageHuman

Celine alligator belt


----------



## johnnjohn2011

kellyng said:


> chocolate lady dior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



hi Kellyng, i have always been thinking to ask you eversince i saw your collection. the furry animal on this bag. what is it? i have recently seen one on ebay the same one as your's in the dior accesories/ anyway what is it? is it designed by galliano?
thanks


----------



## melime

What a great collection!  I'm loving the first Dior bag so much. You're so lucky!


----------



## Shugarplum

Lovely coat.


----------



## minuet

beautiful pics! Love your dior collection specially the coats


----------



## AverageHuman

johnnjohn2011 said:


> hi Kellyng, i have always been thinking to ask you eversince i saw your collection. the furry animal on this bag. what is it? i have recently seen one on ebay the same one as your's in the dior accesories/ anyway what is it? is it designed by galliano?
> thanks


had answered in the previous posts. 



melime said:


> What a great collection!  I'm loving the first Dior bag so much. You're so lucky!


thanks for praising!! 



Shugarplum said:


> Lovely coat.


thanks!! i love it's design so much and keep on getting them



minuet said:


> beautiful pics! Love your dior collection specially the coats


aww!!! thanks for your sweet compliments


----------



## AverageHuman

chinese look today 

dress: Issey Miyake pleats please  collection
coat: Rotiny fox fur coat 
bag: Dior limited edition China dragon bag


----------



## kawaii7

kellyng said:


> action pics in Dior jacket,Dior skirt and nude lace lady dior .
> 
> its a memorable shot as i had sold the bag and is going to send it tomorrow.its the 1st time i love something soooo much but have to sell it,due to the leather peeling problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



omg.. love that outfit esp the dress!!! O.O  i am drooling


----------



## AverageHuman

kawaii7 said:


> omg.. love that outfit *esp the dress*!!! O.O  i am drooling


thanks kawaii~~~ isn't the print interesting?     (the baby holding a gun)


----------



## minuet

beautiful dress! love it so much. i love your unique style. ur standing out


----------



## AverageHuman

minuet said:


> beautiful dress! love it so much. i love your unique style. ur standing out


thanks dear~~


----------



## AverageHuman

of course i won't go out in this hat XD
I'm just preparing some pics to add to my portfolio (no matter i use it for job-hunting or furthering my studies)


Bag: Dior Samourai 1947
dress: Issey Miyake Pleats Please






Bag: Dior Samourai 1947
coat: Kenzo


----------



## zabu83

i love the dior pony hair, ohhhhhhwwwww ye


----------



## zabu83

really beautiful collection


----------



## FisherGossip

Very original.  I have never seen such a collection.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Suzie

What an amazing thread, thank you. Your photographs are so visually stunning.


----------



## sonya

These are incredible! Wow!



kellyng said:


> dior limited edition samourai1947
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sonya

Love how you styled these outfits!



kellyng said:


> styling pics for school assignments ( im studying in Tokyo,Japan )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> in dior embroidered jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AverageHuman

zabu83 said:


> i love the dior pony hair, ohhhhhhwwwww ye


thank!! i love it too!! 
it's just lovely!



FisherGossip said:


> Very original.  I have never seen such a collection.  Thanks for sharing


thanks for visiting my collection!! really really thanks for your sweet compliments!



Suzie said:


> What an amazing thread, thank you. Your photographs are so visually stunning.


thanks! i'll try my best to continue posting pics,so please come to visit my thread again!



sonya said:


> These are incredible! Wow!


thanks for praising!


----------



## AverageHuman

*Happy New Year* to everyone!! 

gothic look last night.
went to meet my friend in dior jacket and burgundy dior gaucho (sorry for the bluring pics)


----------



## Suzie

kellyng said:


> *Happy New Year* to everyone!!
> 
> gothic look last night.
> went to meet my friend in dior jacket and burgundy dior gaucho (sorry for the bluring pics)


Love it!


----------



## zheng18552

I personally love two of bags of you collection because of their elegance.
Actually the first one is the best in my mind. It has elegance but does not look something old. 

Impressive!


----------



## AverageHuman

Suzie said:


> Love it!



thanks~~~ HUGS



zheng18552 said:


> I personally love two of bags of you collection because of their elegance.
> Actually the first one is the best in my mind. It has elegance but does not look something old.
> 
> Impressive!



thanks~~ i love to wear different kind of styles....perhaps you are finding for an elegant timeless bag


----------



## michi_chi

i love the coat! Your outfit reminds me of the runway collection Galliano had for the Gaucho and Ready to Wear collection, it was one of my favourites!


----------



## loveable

I just spent the past hour looking through your collection, wow! It's so amazing, you have many gorgeous bags. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## martiniandlace

kellyng said:


> chinese look today
> 
> dress: Issey Miyake pleats please  collection
> coat: Rotiny fox fur coat
> bag: Dior limited edition China dragon bag


I love your style. It looks like you work hard to tell a different story every day when you dress, sort of like an editorial. Its beautiful and unique.


----------



## AverageHuman

michi_chi said:


> i love the coat! Your outfit reminds me of the runway collection Galliano had for the Gaucho and Ready to Wear collection, it was one of my favourites!


thanks!!! it's also one of my favorites!!! 



loveable said:


> I just spent the past hour looking through your collection, wow! It's so amazing, you have many gorgeous bags. Thank you for sharing!


thanks for visiting my thread and also thanks for your sweet compliments!
hope you have lots of fun in this forum! please come again ya!! 



martiniandlace said:


> I love your style. It looks like you work hard to tell a different story every day when you dress, sort of like an editorial. Its beautiful and unique.


aww...thanks!! it means a lot to me! please feel free to visit my thread again!


----------



## Eva1991

WOW!!! Your collection is stunning and very unique! Definately one of the most amazing collections I've ever seen on TPF!!! I love your style, so original and personalized! I love that you do not follow the mainstream fashion trends, but you CREATE fashion trends!


----------



## AverageHuman

Eva1991 said:


> WOW!!! Your collection is stunning and very unique! Definately one of the most amazing collections I've ever seen on TPF!!! I love your style, so original and personalized! I love that you do not follow the mainstream fashion trends, but you CREATE fashion trends!



thanks eva~~~ HUGSSS~~~  

really thanks for your sweet compliments and thanks for spending your precious time,taking a look in my collection!


----------



## AverageHuman

here are some new dior goodies from sale

Dior denim*tweed jacket


----------



## AverageHuman

Dior denim embroidered jacket----actually this jacket is from a collection few years ago,i bought another jacket (which i think is far more beautiful than this ) from an international online store,but the post parcel gone missing and the store sent me this jacket for free.


----------



## purpledog

kellyng said:


> dior military jacket
> http://img267.imageshack.us/i/img5687z.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 love the detail.


----------



## kaitydid

kellyng said:


> Dior denim embroidered jacket----actually this jacket is from a collection few years ago,i bought another jacket (which i think is far more beautiful than this ) from an international online store,but the post parcel gone missing and the store sent me this jacket for free.


 
Love the cut and the details on this jacket!


----------



## Tropigal3

Beautiful artful pieces!  Especially love the Samurai Saddle and the Karenina!


----------



## Mlendra

What a great collection, also lovely styling!


----------



## AverageHuman

kaitydid said:


> Love the cut and the details on this jacket!


thank you for visiting my thread again!!



Tropigal3 said:


> Beautiful artful pieces!  Especially love the Samurai Saddle and the Karenina!


thanks~~~ i also love them all,Karenina is even more stunning IRL,but seems many people prefer lady dior than karenina 



Mlendra said:


> What a great collection, also lovely styling!


thanks for stopping by my thread!!!
i'm a bit busy recently,have lots of assignments to complete,will post some more pics after the exams,pls come again ya!


----------



## AverageHuman

purpledog said:


> love the detail.



thanks!!! that's why i love them!!! great that you understand!!!


----------



## darianne1

wow kellyng, i have never seen such a standout collection of Dior ever, and limited editions too. your collection is simply eye-opening! after seeing all these, i'm a new dior fan!


----------



## xbwoman

Great collection! They are beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DiamondLadyLove

What an absolutely magnificent collection of Dior! This thread is true Haute Couture! What a wonderfully talented, beautiful woman you are and like you I have always loved John Galliano, in fact I bought my wedding dress from the House of Dior designed by John and it is divine!
I am sure you will reach great heights with your amazing talents and your ability to see and find for such incredible beauty in design.
Best Wishes Always!


----------



## 1perbrand

Ur collection is AMAZING! I'm too stunned for words


----------



## AverageHuman

darianne1 said:


> wow kellyng, i have never seen such a standout collection of Dior ever, and limited editions too. your collection is simply eye-opening! after seeing all these, i'm a new dior fan!


awww~~~ thanks darianne!!!! haha...welcome to dior!!!
actually i'm also eyeing some other designer bags but recently is a bit busy  with school assignments.no time for shopping :cry:



xbwoman said:


> Great collection! They are beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


really thanks for your sweet compliments!!



DiamondLadyLove said:


> What an absolutely magnificent collection of Dior! This thread is true Haute Couture! What a wonderfully talented, beautiful woman you are and like you I have always loved John Galliano, in fact I bought my wedding dress from the House of Dior designed by John and it is divine!
> I am sure you will reach great heights with your amazing talents and your ability to see and find for such incredible beauty in design.
> Best Wishes Always!


oh....really thanks for taking the time to stop by my thread,leaving me such a great comment!! i'm sure you looks breath-taking in John's dress!!!!besides, i'm still a humble student in front of art and design and  will try my best to improve myself,from time to time.

thanks again and please come to visit my thread again!!!



1perbrand said:


> Ur collection is AMAZING! I'm too stunned for words


thanks for your sweet words~~~~!!!!


----------



## lukrezia78

Wow, your collection is truly special!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Im blown away by your collection and style!


----------



## AverageHuman

lukrezia78 said:


> Wow, your collection is truly special!


thanks for your sweet compliment~



Seedlessplum said:


> Im blown away by your collection and style!


thanks for dropping comment~ HUGS~~


----------



## AverageHuman

ok...have been away for a while and my spring holiday finally starts today~

planned to go out but it's pouring outside and i have enough time to take some pics.

Ta dah~~here it is~a findl from auction!
Dior trailer trash,a bag that evoked a classic '50s car (complete with door-handle clasp)~
very colorful ethnic style~


----------



## n_moviehouse

Wow, what can I say,I'm jealous..


----------



## AverageHuman

n_moviehouse said:


> Wow, what can I say,I'm jealous..


Lol~~ welcome to TPF~~


Dior romantic flowers embroidered frame bag


----------



## No Cute

Great bags!  I love the uniqueness of some of your Dior.  I've never seen many of them before, so your collection is extra fun for me.


----------



## sincerelyaddie

You're truly a collector! Love all of your Dior bags. very unique and limited. Where do you usually buy them?


----------



## n_moviehouse

kellyng said:


> Lol~~ welcome to TPF~~
> 
> 
> Dior romantic flowers embroidered frame bag



Thanks.. You are so sweet.. I used to be a lurker in female network until I got my own LV. Perhaps now that  I'm part of tpf, my two lvs will have sisters...


----------



## Serina

kellyng said:


> ok...have been away for a while and my spring holiday finally starts today~
> 
> planned to go out but it's pouring outside and i have enough time to take some pics.
> 
> Ta dah~~here it is~a findl from auction!
> Dior trailer trash,a bag that evoked a classic '50s car (complete with door-handle clasp)~
> very colorful ethnic style~


 
Love that clutch! So unique! I love your collection Kellyng. I often sneak a peak


----------



## AverageHuman

No Cute said:


> Great bags!  I love the uniqueness of some of your Dior.  I've never seen many of them before, so your collection is extra fun for me.


thanks glad that you can find some interesting pieces here!



sincerelyaddie said:


> You're truly a collector! Love all of your Dior bags. very unique and limited. Where do you usually buy them?


thanks for praising
i bought some of them straight from boutiques,some from auction and online shopping sites.



n_moviehouse said:


> Thanks.. You are so sweet.. I used to be a lurker in female network until I got my own LV. Perhaps now that  I'm part of tpf, my two lvs will have sisters...


haha...you are part of TPF for  SURE!!!
your LVs must be gorgeous!!!



Serina said:


> Love that clutch! So unique! I love your collection Kellyng. I often sneak a peak


thanks serina!! i remember you dropped me comments about saddle!!


----------



## AverageHuman

this wristlet cost me around $1400, retail price 3800 and i got it from ebay in new condition.
after waiting for a looooooong time(a century? i think,Lol~) ,it arrived last night!!!!


Ta dah~~~ Ta dadadadahhhhh~~~
Dior limited edition babe embroidered crystal wristlet!
The top inside flips open to show its full side to side Mirror plus a Red satin lined Lipstick, Lip Liner, Eye Pencil .... Holder.
Push the Silver Toned side buttons, opening the inside revealing it's rich Red satin lining with a full side to side open pocket


----------



## AverageHuman

more pics


----------



## AverageHuman

just back from vacation!!

was interviewed by a blogger and here's the link~~
http://www.featherfactor.com/2012/02...-kelly-ng.html


----------



## AverageHuman

sorry,the link is broken.

here it's

http://www.featherfactor.com/2012/02/interview-with-kelly-ng.html


----------



## AverageHuman

twinkle twinkle little star.....
may i present you the limited edition 10th anniversary Hollywood Dior saddle! 

white basic saddle with silver stars that are inspired from the US flag,but i personally think it isn't in pure white,don't know how to describe( a little cream color? as shown in pic 1,3and 4),it looks simply stunning IRL!


----------



## AverageHuman

Celine Lirine pony hair tote


----------



## DiamondLadyLove

Absolutely divine, such desirable Dior!


----------



## AverageHuman

Comme des Garcons lace jacket*vest


----------



## AverageHuman

more pics


----------



## AverageHuman

Dolce & Gabbana shearling military coat


----------



## AverageHuman

Dolce & Gabbana washed leather military jacket


----------



## AverageHuman

DiamondLadyLove said:


> Absolutely divine, such desirable Dior!



thanks DiamondLadyLove~~~!!!


----------



## DiamondLadyLove

Love the D&G jacket, cropped jackets always show off a woman's waist so beautifully and well the Comme des Garçon dress such wonderful haute couture. You should have a look at Lyst.com a fabulous way to find new runway clothing, especially as it's runway season for Fall 2012, throughout the world at the moment


----------



## AverageHuman

DiamondLadyLove said:


> Love the D&G jacket, cropped jackets always show off a woman's waist so beautifully and well the Comme des Garçon dress such wonderful haute couture. You should have a look at Lyst.com a fabulous way to find new runway clothing, especially as it's runway season for Fall 2012, throughout the world at the moment



thanks~~~ you read my mind! that's why i choosed the Gabbana jacket!
didn't know about the shopping site! thanks for this GREAT info!


----------



## Pupuds_30

Loving every peice in your collection kelly..


----------



## SuperSvveet

im in love with this collection! some may not be my style but ALL are wonderful to look at as a collection! its cohesive, and the amount of limiteds you have is just great! seen many bags for the first time today thanks so much for sharing these awesome pics!


----------



## papertiger

kellyng said:


> Celine Lirine pony hair tote



Adore all your latest finds, fabulous as always 

BTW I think that gorgeous Celine is Springbok and not pony


----------



## AverageHuman

Pupuds_30 said:


> Loving every peice in your collection kelly..


awww~~~~thanks for stopping by and dropping me your sweet comment~~ 



SuperSvveet said:


> im in love with this collection! some may not be my style but ALL are wonderful to look at as a collection! its cohesive, and the amount of limiteds you have is just great! seen many bags for the first time today thanks so much for sharing these awesome pics!


Thanks SuperSvveet~~~ i still have some other pieces,waiting me to take shots but im just too lazy recently.  
really really thanks for your time to take a look at my thread!! 



papertiger said:


> Adore all your latest finds, fabulous as always
> 
> BTW I think that gorgeous Celine is Springbok and not pony


thanks papertiger!!! oppsss....my bad, didn't know it's Springbok.

by the way,just found out that i haven't post pics of my gucci.


----------



## papertiger

kellyng said:


> awww~~~~thanks for stopping by and dropping me your sweet comment~~
> 
> 
> Thanks SuperSvveet~~~ i still have some other pieces,waiting me to take shots but im just too lazy recently.
> really really thanks for your time to take a look at my thread!!
> 
> 
> thanks papertiger!!! oppsss....my bad, didn't know it's Springbok.
> 
> by the way*,just found out that i haven't post pics of my gucci. *



Ah you must, I am sure they are beauties judging by all your other things


----------



## kimberleyg

WOW!!  I am speachless!!!  Amazing beautiful bags!!!!!  Thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## AverageHuman

girlsss,boyssss~~~~ how are you doing?
just back from vacation!
and sorry to have kept you waiting! here's the my black Dior samourai !!
will take family shot very soon!

Dior Samourai 1947
Value: Dior 60th Anniversary Limited Edition Collection

Characteristics: Japan Inspiration.Woven shoulder straps,matching Louis XVI picture frame tag with Dior logo. Tortoiseshell frame top with rings and serpents. Snap clasp. Metal feet protect base of bag. 


Particular history: the Dior Samourai 1947 bags are dedicated and created in the memory of a store. Were not talking about just any store, but the very first Dior store opened in Paris  you can easily guess the year  yes, in 1947.


----------



## honey

So happy you found it!!! It's divine!!!!


----------



## Katiesmama

Your new bag is gorgeous!!   My daughter asked me just last night what my one dream bag is and I told her without hesitation a Dior Samourai.    Over the Birkin, Chanel and all others, I adore these bags.    I love your whole collection and check your thread every time I'm on PurseForum.    You and your collection are stunning!


----------



## H.C.

Because of this thread, I purchased my first Dior Samauri.  Absolutely unique, craftsmanship is unbeatable.  It doesn't look it, but it's actually a soft leather, not stiff at all.  It doesn't fit much but it's just gorgeous!!  Thanks for the inspiration Kelly!!!


----------



## susiana

Unbelieveable ....
Stunning collections... And you carried it so well!!!


----------



## Wilsom04

kellyng said:


> hi!
> i've never been out of dior forum,but this time,i would like to share my collection with all of you.
> 
> maybe its not your taste,but just take it as a window shopping
> 
> 
> limited edition medium lady dior
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


This is a classic.....


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Love your new bag!


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> girlsss,boyssss~~~~ how are you doing?
> just back from vacation!
> and sorry to have kept you waiting! here's the my black Dior samourai !!
> will take family shot very soon!
> 
> Dior Samourai 1947
> Value: Dior 60th Anniversary Limited Edition Collection
> 
> Characteristics: Japan Inspiration.Woven shoulder straps,matching Louis XVI picture frame tag with Dior logo. Tortoiseshell frame top with rings and serpents. Snap clasp. Metal feet protect base of bag.
> 
> 
> Particular history: the Dior Samourai 1947 bags are dedicated and created in the memory of a store. Were not talking about just any store, but the very first Dior store opened in Paris  you can easily guess the year  yes, in 1947.


 
NICE!!!!!!!!! I LOVE this Samourai bag like crazy! I'm very happy that you finally got this!


----------



## AverageHuman

honey said:


> So happy you found it!!! It's divine!!!!


thanks honey!!!! yeah, can't wait to hang out with her!!!



Katiesmama said:


> Your new bag is gorgeous!!   My daughter asked me just last night what my one dream bag is and I told her without hesitation a Dior Samourai.    Over the Birkin, Chanel and all others, I adore these bags.    I love your whole collection and check your thread every time I'm on PurseForum.    You and your collection are stunning!


Katiesmama,Thank you so much for taking your time and leaving me such a lovely comment. same with you,i love this Dior samourai over other designer bags!!! the craftsmanship is TDF and it looks more like a haute couture bag!! 



H.C. said:


> Because of this thread, I purchased my first Dior Samauri.  Absolutely unique, craftsmanship is unbeatable.  It doesn't look it, but it's actually a soft leather, not stiff at all.  It doesn't fit much but it's just gorgeous!!  Thanks for the inspiration Kelly!!!


awwww!!! show me show me!!! i'd love to see!!!! im sure you look gorgeous with her!!!
and I am so psyched to have a new member in the Samourai club!



susiana said:


> Unbelieveable ....
> Stunning collections... And you carried it so well!!!


thanks dear~~ pls come again to have some fun~~~



Wilsom04 said:


> This is a classic.....


thanks~~ and she looks sexy (unfortunately im not)



Lady Chinadoll said:


> Love your new bag!


thanks lady chinadoll!!! if i'm not wrong,you once left me comment



averagejoe said:


> NICE!!!!!!!!! I LOVE this Samourai bag like crazy! I'm very happy that you finally got this!


thanks joe~~~ but now....i have another problem... you know that im planning to buy the grey croc version and the dior SA is arranging CITES (a specific document which we need to send exotic bag) which take weeks,but after getting this black version,im not sure i should get the grey one or not,as this black one is far more practical and in fact i don't need any grey bag. besides,hand-stitched patchwork  on the front is in suede( and i prefer lambskin or calfskin )


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> thanks joe~~~ but now....i have another problem... you know that im planning to buy the grey croc version and the dior SA is arranging CITES (a specific document which we need to send exotic bag) which take weeks,but after getting this black version,im not sure i should get the grey one or not,as this black one is far more practical and in fact i don't need any grey bag. besides,hand-stitched patchwork on the front is in suede( and i prefer lambskin or calfskin )


 
The grey one is super hard to find, so if you can get it, then I suggest that you go for it. I know that you now have the black version (which is simply divine) with a similar design, but the crocodile one is so luxurious. The crocodile scales are more resistant against scratches, and the suede detail adds a very nice touch. 

If I could afford to buy a crocodile bag, I would definitely buy one. It's nice to have an exotic skin bag, especially in a design as beautiful as the Samourai 1947.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Your Comme des Garcons lace jacket*vest is stunning! I came back to drool.


----------



## AverageHuman

averagejoe said:


> The grey one is super hard to find, so if you can get it, then I suggest that you go for it. I know that you now have the black version (which is simply divine) with a similar design, but the crocodile one is so luxurious. The crocodile scales are more resistant against scratches, and the suede detail adds a very nice touch.
> 
> If I could afford to buy a crocodile bag, I would definitely buy one. It's nice to have an exotic skin bag, especially in a design as beautiful as the Samourai 1947.


thanks joe!!! once again,i really appreciate your help!!!



Lady Chinadoll said:


> Your Comme des Garcons lace jacket*vest is stunning! I came back to drool.


haha~~~ welcome back dear~~


----------



## AverageHuman

today's look 

jacket: Dolce& Gabbana
top: Prada
pants: Zara
bag: Dior Gaucho


----------



## AverageHuman

more pics


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> more pics


 
Your outfit totally rocks!!!


----------



## AverageHuman

averagejoe said:


> Your outfit totally rocks!!!


----------



## michi_chi

kellyng said:


> girlsss,boyssss~~~~ how are you doing?
> just back from vacation!
> and sorry to have kept you waiting! here's the my black Dior samourai !!
> will take family shot very soon!
> 
> Dior Samourai 1947
> Value: Dior 60th Anniversary Limited Edition Collection
> 
> Characteristics: Japan Inspiration.Woven shoulder straps,matching Louis XVI picture frame tag with Dior logo. Tortoiseshell frame top with rings and serpents. Snap clasp. Metal feet protect base of bag.
> 
> 
> Particular history: the Dior Samourai 1947 bags are dedicated and created in the memory of a store. Were not talking about just any store, but the very first Dior store opened in Paris  you can easily guess the year  yes, in 1947.


 
It's absolutely lovely! I love the knotwork! reminds me of making chinese knots when I was in high school! Definitely get the grey croc one!


----------



## Starview

These are rare! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AverageHuman

michi_chi said:


> It's absolutely lovely! I love the knotwork! reminds me of making chinese knots when I was in high school! Definitely get the grey croc one!


you naughty girl!!! now emi,joe and you are persuading me to get it!! 



Starview said:


> These are rare! Thanks for sharing.


thanks starview!!!


----------



## AverageHuman

family shots of Dior Samourai 1947

these pics aren't that good as im trying to use my new camera.


----------



## johnnjohn2011

Kelly, did u have a dior samourai in green seude aswell? or i am getting confused?


----------



## OANHderful

I absolutely j'adore your collection!!!


----------



## Katiesmama

OMG, I screamed when I saw the Samourai family pic.  My husband just yelled from the family room asking me what was wrong.   He'll never understand LOL.    This is my favorite picture in this whole lovely forum.


----------



## lilangeljb808

Wow!!!! U made me fall back in love with dior!!


----------



## whimsy.comfy

true collector's pieces. beautiful, you've done good!


----------



## AverageHuman

thanks girls!!!!!

here's my Limited Edition Dior 10 Year Anniversary Mexico Saddle,only 100 were produced


----------



## Katiesmama

Wow!.  I'm not as big a fan of the saddle as I am of the Samourai, but I can't help but appreciate the details in this bag.   Stunning!


----------



## AverageHuman

Katiesmama said:


> Wow!.  I'm not as big a fan of the saddle as I am of the Samourai, but I can't help but appreciate the details in this bag.   Stunning!


Lol~~i understand!! the saddle shape looks weird to some fashionista but some are crazy for it  

as for the samourai, i feel glad to have TPFers,especially you who adore it's details. just want to let you know,you will never ever regret to have samourai,it's an art piece which you can pass to your kids


----------



## juliana1969

Spectacular collection!!!


----------



## kding19

kellyng said:


> after posting dior clothes,i will also post other brands' clothes,like D&G,kenzo....etc
> 
> dior lamskin gradation coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


this skirt is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## hunniesochic

Wow. A true collector of Dior. So many beauties!


----------



## AverageHuman

juliana1969 said:


> Spectacular collection!!!


thanks for your sweet complements~



kding19 said:


> this skirt is BEAUTIFUL!


thanks! i love her too!!



hunniesochic said:


> Wow. A true collector of Dior. So many beauties!


thanks for praising!! feel free to come to my thread again!


----------



## AverageHuman

pics taken by my friend. He came to Tokyo,Japan for vacation and i show him around at Harajuku.

jacket :Vivienne Westwood
denim coat:Vivienne Westwood
bag: John Galliano newspaper print bag


----------



## BagTroll

i stumbled across your thread just now whilst browsing through the showcases and i realised why you seemed so familiar! you appeared on an interview on one of my favourite blogs feather factor. no wonder! 

http://www.featherfactor.com/2012/02/interview-with-kelly-ng.html


----------



## AverageHuman

BagTroll said:


> i stumbled across your thread just now whilst browsing through the showcases and i realised why you seemed so familiar! you appeared on an interview on one of my favourite blogs feather factor. no wonder!
> 
> http://www.featherfactor.com/2012/02/interview-with-kelly-ng.html



what a great memorization!
yes,it's me!!!


----------



## AverageHuman

TOPMAN Limited Edition Skull Ring, a funny piece.
bought it while hanging out with my friend.


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> TOPMAN Limited Edition Skull Ring, a funny piece.
> bought it while hanging out with my friend.


 
WOW! It's so creative!! I gotta check my local Topman!


----------



## DonnaHawk

Wow...what a collection....they are like fine art.
Thanks for sharing, I enjoyed each piece.
.


----------



## AverageHuman

averagejoe said:


> WOW! It's so creative!! I gotta check my local Topman!


joejoejoe~~~~~~~!!!miss you sooo much~~!!!
yeah,i love this ring as well!! since it's big for me,i have to stuff my finger with cloth or gloves to wear them,Lol~ 
go check it out and hope you can get one soon!!!




DonnaHawk said:


> Wow...what a collection....they are like fine art.
> Thanks for sharing, I enjoyed each piece.
> .



thanks hun~~~ feel free to come to my thread again!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

You have such an exquisite, rare collection... looking through all of the photos was like walking through an art museum. Amazing.


----------



## Elsie87

kellyng said:


> TOPMAN Limited Edition Skull Ring, a funny piece.
> bought it while hanging out with my friend.


 
Totally cool!


----------



## AverageHuman

margaritaxmix said:


> You have such an exquisite, rare collection... looking through all of the photos was like walking through an art museum. Amazing.


thanks margaritaxmix,currently is a bit busy and i'm a bit lazy of putting clothes on mannequin to take pics,(although i do have many other pieces to share,Lol~) 
feel free to take a peek again! HUGSSS~~~




Elsie87 said:


> Totally cool!



yeah!!! i was looking for skull ring and found this!!! 
maybe the next stop is mcqueen ring!


----------



## Katiesmama

I love this thread!!   Everytime I see it's been updated I can't wait to see what else you've found.    You are exquisite!


----------



## MegumiX

OMG... i adored ur collection so much. Each piece tells a story and very unique. Congrats for having such an amazing collection.


----------



## AverageHuman

Katiesmama said:


> I love this thread!!   Everytime I see it's been updated I can't wait to see what else you've found.    You are exquisite!


thanks dear~~~  
glad that you enjoy my thread! recently is a bit busy but will get back to TPF soon!




MegumiX said:


> OMG... i adored ur collection so much. Each piece tells a story and very unique. Congrats for having such an amazing collection.


thanks for leaving your sweet comments~~
feel free to come again and i'll check your thread as well!


----------



## AverageHuman

pic from last year.
sorry for my arrogant face,i went to a charity event and was joking around with my friends.
one of them wanted me to pretend like&#12288;I'm a queen and here's the pic,Lol~



jacket: Dior tweed bar jacket
top: Prada


----------



## bry_dee

After reading 27 pages, I'm finally commenting on how _fantabulous_ your style is! You looked like the boss in that photo above! My screen might be playing some tricks on me, but what was it that your holding? A Marge Simpson cupcake? JK


----------



## AverageHuman

bry_dee said:


> After reading 27 pages, I'm finally commenting on how _fantabulous_ your style is! You looked like the boss in that photo above! My screen might be playing some tricks on me, but what was it that your holding? A Marge Simpson cupcake? JK



Thank you for stopping by and taking the time to read it!
as for the pic above,Lol~ sorry,i forgot what is that, but i remember it's something like cupcake


----------



## AverageHuman

Dior Limited Edition Samourai 1947 Armor Bag in dark purple,i used sunset setting while taking pics,so the bag looks like in brown color.

Value: Dior 60th Anniversary Limited Edition Collection

Characteristics: Japan Inspiration.Woven shoulder straps,matching Louis XVI picture frame tag with Dior logo. Tortoiseshell frame top with rings and serpents. Snap clasp. Metal feet protect base of bag. 


Particular history: the Dior Samourai 1947 bags are dedicated and created in the memory of a store. Were not talking about just any store, but the very first Dior store opened in Paris  you can easily guess the year  yes, in 1947.


----------



## Katiesmama

This is so beautiful!


----------



## ashi112211

kellyng said:


> dior limited edition samourai1947
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



OMG..What a cool collection..Love your bags...


----------



## honey

OMG! I love it! What a find! 

I was just thinking about the amour bag today. I regret not getting one. 

Congrats on your find!!!!


----------



## H.C.

kellyng said:
			
		

> Dior Limited Edition Samourai 1947 Armor Bag in dark purple,i used sunset setting while taking pics,so the bag looks like in brown color.
> 
> Value: Dior 60th Anniversary Limited Edition Collection
> 
> Characteristics: Japan Inspiration.Woven shoulder straps,matching Louis XVI picture frame tag with Dior logo. Tortoiseshell frame top with rings and serpents. Snap clasp. Metal feet protect base of bag.
> 
> Particular history: the Dior Samourai 1947 bags are dedicated and created in the memory of a store. We&#146;re not talking about just any store, but the very first Dior store opened in Paris &#150; you can easily guess the year &#150; yes, in 1947.



Love!  Congrats!!


----------



## averagejoe

Congratulations on your new Samourai bag! It looks stunning! Looks like the bag is wearing Samorai armor!


----------



## bry_dee

Congratulations on that Dior! I do hope you can have the time to show modelling pics again.


----------



## AverageHuman

Katiesmama said:


> This is so beautiful!


thanks for coming to my thread again!



ashi112211 said:


> OMG..What a cool collection..Love your bags...


thanks for your praising,dear



honey said:


> OMG! I love it! What a find!
> 
> I was just thinking about the amour bag today. I regret not getting one.
> 
> Congrats on your find!!!!


fashionpile is selling a samourai! you can go check it out!!
one of my Dior fellows found it and sent me pm,but i already have this bag.so i ended up not buying it 



H.C. said:


> Love!  Congrats!!


thanks dear!!



averagejoe said:


> Congratulations on your new Samourai bag! It looks stunning! Looks like the bag is wearing Samorai armor!


Lol~~ thanks joe!! im so glad to have a Dior fellow like you who really appreciates the design!



bry_dee said:


> Congratulations on that Dior! I do hope you can have the time to show modelling pics again.


haha~ i will! 
currently is a bit busy with my graduation designs,but will try to post some pics if my friend (photographer) and i both are free.



devilskatie said:


> really love your collection! so versatile !


thanks for your kind words!


----------



## honey

kellyng said:
			
		

> thanks for coming to my thread again!
> 
> thanks for your praising,dear
> 
> fashionpile is selling a samourai! you can go check it out!!
> one of my Dior fellows found it and sent me pm,but i already have this bag.so i ended up not buying it
> 
> thanks dear!!
> 
> Lol~~ thanks joe!! im so glad to have a Dior fellow like you who really appreciates the design!
> 
> haha~ i will!
> currently is a bit busy with my graduation designs,but will try to post some pics if my friend (photographer) and i both are free.
> 
> thanks for your kind words!



I saw that one too but it looks a bit too used for me. I'll keep looking. Enjoy your new bag!!!!


----------



## AverageHuman

honey said:


> I saw that one too but it looks a bit too used for me. I'll keep looking. Enjoy your new bag!!!!



thanks!!
actually there's a purple woven one on deluxemall....hehe 
which version do you like? i'll keep an eye out for you!


----------



## fsartira

kellyng said:


> hi!
> i've never been out of dior forum,but this time,i would like to share my collection with all of you.
> 
> maybe its not your taste,but just take it as a window shopping
> 
> 
> limited edition medium lady dior
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


This handbag is just stunning.


----------



## JennyErin

Gorgeous collection! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AverageHuman

fsartira said:


> This handbag is just stunning.


thanks for your sweet compliments! and welcome to TPF!!!:welcome2:



JennyErin said:


> Gorgeous collection! Thanks for sharing!



awww&#65374;&#65374;&#65374;thanks for praising!!!


----------



## Pat YY

Your collections are amazing. I love it


----------



## oranGetRee

you have the MOST beautiful collection!


----------



## Ycyap

It's like walking into a Dior exhibition! Stunning rare pieces.....wow! You have the most amazing collection!


----------



## AverageHuman

Pat YY said:


> Your collections are amazing. I love it


really really thanks for your sweet compliment! feel free to drop any comments and welcome to TPF!!!!:welcome2:



oranGetRee said:


> you have the MOST beautiful collection!


haha&#65374;&#65374;thanks aranGEtRee!!!! don't have time to play with my camera but will post more pics when im free! thanks again!!




Ycyap said:


> It's like walking into a Dior exhibition! Stunning rare pieces.....wow! You have the most amazing collection!



thanks for taking the time to stop by and leave me such a sweet comment!!


----------



## bry_dee

I must admit, each time this thread gets bumped up, I check it hoping for more pictures!  No pressure *kellyng*, take it easy and have a blast with your school stuff!


----------



## AverageHuman

bry_dee said:


> I must admit, each time this thread gets bumped up, I check it hoping for more pictures!  No pressure *kellyng*, take it easy and have a blast with your school stuff!



your wish is my command!! 
a bit busy recently but im planning to clean my closet this weekend,probably will take some pics, i have to admit.....im a bit lazy taking pics of my babies


----------



## bry_dee

Well in that case, I'll be waiting for this thread to get bumped up again!


----------



## Katiesmama

I'm anxiously waiting too!   Kelly's showcase is my absolute favorite!!


----------



## AverageHuman

bry_dee said:


> Congratulations on that Dior! I do hope you can have the time to show modelling pics again.





bry_dee said:


> Well in that case, I'll be waiting for this thread to get bumped up again!





Katiesmama said:


> I'm anxiously waiting too!   Kelly's showcase is my absolute favorite!!



as you wish~~~!!!!
went out for a walk and the hydrangeas are blooming in Tokyo~~

dress: Zara floral wrap dress 
bag: Dior Romantic Flowers embroidered frame bag


----------



## bry_dee

Oh dear! So lovely! I almost shrieked when I got the quote notification from this thread! I love the second shot!!!!!!! Makes me wanna go out and try something like that as well!  I need to find myself a garden too! Great photos! No, marvelous!!!!


----------



## AverageHuman

bry_dee said:


> Oh dear! So lovely! I almost shrieked when I got the quote notification from this thread! I love the second shot!!!!!!! Makes me wanna go out and try something like that as well!  I need to find myself a garden too! Great photos! No, marvelous!!!!



thanks dear~~!!!
just found out that most of my action pics aren't that feminine,so i think maybe today i should try something different

glad that you like it!! and yes!!! go try it girl and discover your very own summer look!!!


----------



## AverageHuman

bry_dee said:


> Oh dear! So lovely! I almost shrieked when I got the quote notification from this thread! I love the second shot!!!!!!! Makes me wanna go out and try something like that as well!  I need to find myself a garden too! Great photos! No, marvelous!!!!





kellyng said:


> thanks dear~~!!!
> just found out that most of my action pics aren't that feminine,so i think maybe today i should try something different
> 
> glad that you like it!! and yes!!! go try it girl and discover your very own summer look!!!



ooppsss....sorry ...my bad! just found out that you are a boy

sorry sorry ush:ush:ush:

just checked out your collection and they are TDF! love them!


----------



## bry_dee

Hahahaha no biggie! I can be more frivolous than my girl friends hahaha  I'll still be looking for a garden around here and have my shots taken there. My cabinet background is getting a bit old. You really have inspiring sets of photos!


----------



## Katiesmama

Gorgeous, Kelly!  (You and the pictures)


----------



## Jeannielsy

i never knew that Dior could be this beautiful and artistic. thank you for showing me Kelly. So Inspiring, just made my day looking through your collection.


----------



## nerdycupid

I never liked Dior but wow you got me there!


----------



## AverageHuman

Katiesmama said:


> Gorgeous, Kelly!  (You and the pictures)


thanks katiesmama!!!!



Jeannielsy said:


> i never knew that Dior could be this beautiful and artistic. thank you for showing me Kelly. So Inspiring, just made my day looking through your collection.


my honor!!!
and also...welcome to TPF!!! hope you have lots if fun here and enjoy!!!
:welcome2:




bry_dee said:


> Hahahaha no biggie! I can be more frivolous than my girl friends hahaha  I'll still be looking for a garden around here and have my shots taken there. My cabinet background is getting a bit old. You really have inspiring sets of photos!


Lol~~ im sure that you will find your garden very soon! 
by the way,i love your bags and the way you took their pics,love the green tone of your Coach Briefcase and the vintage feel of your Mulberry messenger! love love LOVE!!!




nerdycupid said:


> I never liked Dior but wow you got me there!


welcome to TPF and thanks for your sweet compliments!!! hope you can find your beloved Dior very soon!


----------



## bry_dee

kellyng said:


> Lol~~ im sure that you will find your garden very soon! by the way,i love your bags and the way you took their pics,love the green tone of your Coach Briefcase and the vintage feel of your Mulberry messenger! love love LOVE!!!



You are the sweetest, Kelly!  Will work on that garden shot soon, maybe this Saturday! Have a great week ahead!


----------



## Glamouricious

I'm in love with your collection...


----------



## AverageHuman

Glamouricious said:


> I'm in love with your collection...



thanks dear ~~~


----------



## tortia

all the bags don't see much in the daily life. limited collection. great shooting...


----------



## AverageHuman

tortia said:


> all the bags don't see much in the daily life. limited collection. great shooting...



thanks for praising and welcome to TPF!!!

:welcome2:


----------



## johnnjohn2011

kellyng said:


> as you wish~~~!!!!
> went out for a walk and the hydrangeas are blooming in Tokyo~~
> 
> dress: Zara floral wrap dress
> bag: Dior Romantic Flowers embroidered frame bag



Thanks for posting this pic Kelly, the garden is romantic too.


----------



## Ycyap

Don't know if it's against the law of this forum, but I came across a post on Dior by pinkychechi at deluxemall.com and thought u might be interested in


----------



## fashionmag

Just wow! Beautiful collection ....


----------



## AverageHuman

i promised my TPFers fellows to share some other designer bags and clothes,but i have to admit i'm just too lazy to take pics recently.

here's my Gucci Tom Ford design python dragon bag / clutch,the shoulder chain is removable. 
another gucci pics are coming soon~~~


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Look at the details on that Gucci. Wowee.


----------



## Perfect Day

kellyng said:
			
		

> i promised my TPFers fellows to share some other designer bags and clothes,but i have to admit i'm just too lazy to take pics recently.
> 
> here's my Gucci Tom Ford design python dragon bag / clutch,the shoulder chain is removable.
> another gucci pics are coming soon~~~



Wow,  beautiful


----------



## Samantha S

Hi Kelly, I ve just browsed thru your post. Your collection of dior is simply stunning, and the pieces is beautiful and looks so precious like an art. I must say you have a great sense of fashion. You wear your clothes so well, it looks chic and classy.


----------



## AverageHuman

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Look at the details on that Gucci. Wowee.


thanks for chiming in again!!!



Perfect Day said:


> Wow,  beautiful


thank you!!! 



Samantha S said:


> Hi Kelly, I ve just browsed thru your post. Your collection of dior is simply stunning, and the pieces is beautiful and looks so precious like an art. I must say you have a great sense of fashion. You wear your clothes so well, it looks chic and classy.




Samantha S,thank you for the all kindly words and compliment !! have a nice day!!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

kellyng said:


> thanks for chiming in again!!!
> 
> 
> thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samantha S,thank you for the all kindly words and compliment !! have a nice day!!!



Please do! I am curious. And they better take care of you as you are literally funding the company, lol.


----------



## elvy_vu

omg...limited lady dior!!!


----------



## AverageHuman

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Please do! I am curious. And they better take care of you as you are literally funding the company, lol.


haha~ recently i got a croc gucci,but since it's vintage, i think Gucci'd prefer me to buy a croc bag straight from their boutique! 



elvy_vu said:


> omg...limited lady dior!!!


thanks dear! my pleasure!


----------



## AverageHuman

here's my very first vintage Gucci crocodile lapis bag in burgundy( the traditional red called 'Russo Carminio') !

she is 40 years old young!!!  i did a little search and found out this bag should be in the gucci florence museum.

here's what a gucci expert told me :"Gucci made these semi-precious stone and thickly gold plated bags for only a couple of years before more International commercial expansion plans and the increasing casualness of fashion took over (as we know Gucci became the byword for 70s laid-back luxe, with hobos and shoulder styles, the Britt, first designed in 1973 and popularised by Britt Ekland in the Man with the Goldern Gun (James Bond) using her own Gucci bag meant these PROPER handbags fell from favour (so much so Hermes was deserted). You can be sure the red Gucci was handmade from beginning to end in Florence, when Florence and not Paris was fine shoe and handbag heaven. "


----------



## AverageHuman

more pics....


----------



## No Cute

Awesome pictures of the Gucci!  Where did you find her?  I meant to ask in your other thread.


----------



## AverageHuman

No Cute said:


> Awesome pictures of the Gucci!  Where did you find her?  I meant to ask in your other thread.



thank No Cute!!

i found it from a second-hand shop which also has online site,but i didn't know about the shop and haven't bought from them before. the seller only provided 1 pic,even i asked for more pics,he only sent me another 1 pic,that was why i had doubt about the purchase.

actually i just wanted to buy myself another structured croc bag and didn't set any brands or designer.i was busy in the past few weeks, couldn't go for shopping,so i spent some time to google croc bags of some brands,such like chanel,celine,prada...etc and found this bag out of expectation!!


----------



## Suzie

kellyng said:


> more pics....


This bag is absolutely gorgeous and what a treasure to find!


----------



## mlag724

kellyng said:


> here's my very first vintage Gucci crocodile lapis bag in burgundy( the traditional red called 'Russo Carminio') !
> 
> she is 40 years old young!!! i did a little search and found out this bag should be in the gucci florence museum.
> 
> here's what a gucci expert told me :"Gucci made these semi-precious stone and thickly gold plated bags for only a couple of years before more International commercial expansion plans and the increasing casualness of fashion took over (as we know Gucci became the byword for 70s laid-back luxe, with hobos and shoulder styles, the Britt, first designed in 1973 and popularised by Britt Ekland in the Man with the Goldern Gun (James Bond) using her own Gucci bag meant these PROPER handbags fell from favour (so much so Hermes was deserted). You can be sure the red Gucci was handmade from beginning to end in Florence, when Florence and not Paris was fine shoe and handbag heaven. "


 It is truly a beauty. Congrats on such a great find!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pupuds_30

kellyng said:
			
		

> here's my very first vintage Gucci crocodile lapis bag in burgundy( the traditional red called 'Russo Carminio') !
> 
> she is 40 years old young!!!  i did a little search and found out this bag should be in the gucci florence museum.
> 
> here's what a gucci expert told me :"Gucci made these semi-precious stone and thickly gold plated bags for only a couple of years before more International commercial expansion plans and the increasing casualness of fashion took over (as we know Gucci became the byword for 70s laid-back luxe, with hobos and shoulder styles, the Britt, first designed in 1973 and popularised by Britt Ekland in the Man with the Goldern Gun (James Bond) using her own Gucci bag meant these PROPER handbags fell from favour (so much so Hermes was deserted). You can be sure the red Gucci was handmade from beginning to end in Florence, when Florence and not Paris was fine shoe and handbag heaven. "



Wow kelly, she's is very pretty..&#57606;&#57606;


----------



## AverageHuman

Suzie said:


> This bag is absolutely gorgeous and what a treasure to find!


Thanks Suzie for coming again!! I'm still on cloud nine and is soooo happy to add her to my collection!! 



mlag724 said:


> It is truly a beauty. Congrats on such a great find!!!!!!!!


thanks dear!! can't wait to take her out!!!



Pupuds_30 said:


> Wow kelly, she's is very pretty..&#57606;&#57606;



Thanks Pupuds!!! i'll take her for my summer vacation!!!


----------



## Smith97

Beautiful collection of dior


----------



## Katiesmama

Gorgeous Gucci to live happily ever after with your Divine Diors!!!


----------



## SkipToMyLou

Kelly, that croc Gucci is absolutely breathtaking!!! I love the blue stone and closure. What a treasure!


----------



## kaitydid

kellyng said:


> here's my very first vintage Gucci crocodile lapis bag in burgundy( the traditional red called 'Russo Carminio') !
> 
> she is 40 years old young!!! i did a little search and found out this bag should be in the gucci florence museum.
> 
> here's what a gucci expert told me :"Gucci made these semi-precious stone and thickly gold plated bags for only a couple of years before more International commercial expansion plans and the increasing casualness of fashion took over (as we know Gucci became the byword for 70s laid-back luxe, with hobos and shoulder styles, the Britt, first designed in 1973 and popularised by Britt Ekland in the Man with the Goldern Gun (James Bond) using her own Gucci bag meant these PROPER handbags fell from favour (so much so Hermes was deserted). You can be sure the red Gucci was handmade from beginning to end in Florence, when Florence and not Paris was fine shoe and handbag heaven. "


 
I've never been a croc fan, but this bag absolutely took my breath away. The bag looks so beautifully constructed, and the color is just so rich, so gorgeous. The clasp has such amazing detail. The blue stone adds a wonderful pop of color. All in all, it's so beautiful! Congrats on finding such a stunning new addition to your collection!


----------



## AverageHuman

Smith97 said:


> Beautiful collection of dior


thanks for praising!!



Katiesmama said:


> Gorgeous Gucci to live happily ever after with your Divine Diors!!!


haha~ Katiesmama,thanks for chiming in again! i hope i can live happily ever after with them as well!!



SkipToMyLou said:


> Kelly, that croc Gucci is absolutely breathtaking!!! I love the blue stone and closure. What a treasure!


skippy~~~!!
thanks! the blue lapis lump is really eye-catching! 
i'm finding for a shoulder strap/chain belt recently so i can also use it as a shoulder bag!



kaitydid said:


> I've never been a croc fan, but this bag absolutely took my breath away. The bag looks so beautifully constructed, and the color is just so rich, so gorgeous. The clasp has such amazing detail. The blue stone adds a wonderful pop of color. All in all, it's so beautiful! Congrats on finding such a stunning new addition to your collection!


kaitydid!! 
thank you for leaving a comment. It's always my pleasure and very much appreciate your compliment too. 
if i'm not wrong,i remember that you also left comment on my red lady dior,are you a red bag lover? if you don't mind me to ask


----------



## kaitydid

kellyng said:


> kaitydid!!
> thank you for leaving a comment. It's always my pleasure and very much appreciate your compliment too.
> if i'm not wrong,i remember that you also left comment on my red lady dior,are you a red bag lover? if you don't mind me to ask


 
You're very welcome! 

I did leave a comment on your red Lady Dior! (I went back to look at those pictures again... Still just as beautiful as when I first saw it!) I don't mind your question at all! Hmm... I don't know if I'm officially a red bag lover compared to others as I own only two red bags, but I do enjoy red bags depending on the shade. When it comes to red, I love the richer, deeper shades more than the bright shades. (Though the bright shades can be just as beautiful.) Like, I love how rich and deep the red of your new Gucci is. Dior seems to have such beautiful shades of red. (Plus, who doesn't love the Lady Dior?! I'm hoping to own one some day... *sigh*) I don't like loud, bright colors, but I certainly appreciate red.  (Does that make sense? I tend to ramble sometimes. )

I really do need to leave more comments here, though! You have such an amazing collection, one that I can only dream of, especially when it comes to Dior! (I really need to visit the Dior forum more too!) You have so many pieces that I love but never left comments on. Truly, you have a beautiful collection, and I need to tell you that!


----------



## farmy

O M G Kellyng your collection is breathtaking.  They truly are beautiful pieces of art.


----------



## AverageHuman

kaitydid said:


> You're very welcome!
> 
> I did leave a comment on your red Lady Dior! (I went back to look at those pictures again... Still just as beautiful as when I first saw it!) I don't mind your question at all! Hmm... I don't know if I'm officially a red bag lover compared to others as I own only two red bags, but I do enjoy red bags depending on the shade. *When it comes to red, I love the richer, deeper shades more than the bright shades. *(Though the bright shades can be just as beautiful.) Like, I love how rich and deep the red of your new Gucci is. Dior seems to have such beautiful shades of red. (Plus, who doesn't love the Lady Dior?! I'm hoping to own one some day... *sigh*) I don't like loud, bright colors, but I certainly appreciate red.  (Does that make sense? I tend to ramble sometimes. )
> 
> I really do need to leave more comments here, though! You have such an amazing collection, one that I can only dream of, especially when it comes to Dior! (I really need to visit the Dior forum more too!) You have so many pieces that I love but never left comments on. Truly, you have a beautiful collection, and I need to tell you that!


oh...really!!??? same with you!! i totally understand what you are talking about. i personally prefer rich red,dark red and burgundy. bright colors look weird on me. 

haha...never mind! take your time.there are lots of gorgeous collections out there and they need you to find them out! honestly i'd like to post action pics, but since it's summer holiday now,most of my friends have gone back to their own countries,no one can take pics for me.....i really need a photographer now!





farmy said:


> O M G Kellyng your collection is breathtaking.  They truly are beautiful pieces of art.


thanks farmy and welcome to TPF!! 
hope you have a great time here!!!


----------



## farmy

Awww thanks feeling the love already


----------



## kaitydid

kellyng said:


> oh...really!!??? same with you!! i totally understand what you are talking about. i personally prefer rich red,dark red and burgundy. bright colors look weird on me.
> 
> haha...never mind! take your time.there are lots of gorgeous collections out there and they need you to find them out! honestly i'd like to post action pics, but since it's summer holiday now,most of my friends have gone back to their own countries,no one can take pics for me.....i really need a photographer now!


 
Yes, exactly! I own "bright" colors such as yellow and pink, but those particular shades are as bright as I'll go. I love having color in my wardrobe, but I certainly don't need that much color!

Hmm, yes, I'll need to explore more collections! Thanks for that reminder! I absolutely adore your action photos! I'd love to see some more once you can get them. I would take pictures for you, but sadly I'm stuck here, finishing up my own summer break.


----------



## SkipToMyLou

kellyng said:


> skippy~~~!!
> thanks! the blue lapis lump is really eye-catching!
> i'm finding for a shoulder strap/chain belt recently so i can also use it as a shoulder bag!



 That's a great idea to find a shoulder strap! You'll have to show us what you find. Oh and I forgot to write that the Tom Ford Gucci is amazing, too! I'm loving your non-Dior pieces just as much as the Dior!


----------



## bry_dee

kellyng said:


> here's my very first vintage Gucci crocodile lapis bag in burgundy( the traditional red called 'Russo Carminio') !
> 
> she is 40 years old young!!!  i did a little search and found out this bag should be in the gucci florence museum.
> 
> here's what a gucci expert told me :"Gucci made these semi-precious stone and thickly gold plated bags for only a couple of years before more International commercial expansion plans and the increasing casualness of fashion took over (as we know Gucci became the byword for 70s laid-back luxe, with hobos and shoulder styles, the Britt, first designed in 1973 and popularised by Britt Ekland in the Man with the Goldern Gun (James Bond) using her own Gucci bag meant these PROPER handbags fell from favour (so much so Hermes was deserted). You can be sure the red Gucci was handmade from beginning to end in Florence, when Florence and not Paris was fine shoe and handbag heaven. "



I'm late in the adulation but WOW! Very classy bag! You really love your unique pieces, Kelly!  And I see you added a little Tom Ford in the previous pages! I was just looking at the same (or similar, because it was from the same "dragon" collection) bag in a Vogue Italia issue way back from 2004 I just received, with Daria in the campaign. Very nice!


----------



## Elsie87

kellyng said:


> here's my very first vintage Gucci crocodile lapis bag in burgundy( the traditional red called 'Russo Carminio') !
> 
> she is 40 years old young!!!  i did a little search and found out this bag should be in the gucci florence museum.
> 
> here's what a gucci expert told me :"Gucci made these semi-precious stone and thickly gold plated bags for only a couple of years before more International commercial expansion plans and the increasing casualness of fashion took over (as we know Gucci became the byword for 70s laid-back luxe, with hobos and shoulder styles, the Britt, first designed in 1973 and popularised by Britt Ekland in the Man with the Goldern Gun (James Bond) using her own Gucci bag meant these PROPER handbags fell from favour (so much so Hermes was deserted). You can be sure the red Gucci was handmade from beginning to end in Florence, when Florence and not Paris was fine shoe and handbag heaven. "



This bag is one of the most stunning pieces I've ever seen; just gorgeous! Congrats, *K*!


----------



## Ange-

Amazing collection and beautiful style. The Dior leather gaucho saddle bag was my first every designer purchase. Still has a special place in my heart!


----------



## Dhalia

Your Dior Saddles are TDF! My favorite saddle of yours is the embroidered one with the matching jacket. The gradient coat is  
The canvas lady dior is absolutely beautiful, it is a piece of art. And I love your pic with the black lady dior out for a walk, it should be in a publication of some sort, amazing! LOVE the red lady dior in the hat- so artistic. And I love the tattoo tops, you have amazing taste! 

The pics are all gorgeous I can't decide what was more eyecandy between them. And the vintage gucci...WOW!! 

Will definitely come back for updates, thank you so much for sharing and enjoy everything in good health!


----------



## AverageHuman

hi,gals~~

i haven't been here in a very long time,how are you all doing?

have kept this Dior gradation carved leather coat for years but only worn it once. 

currently decided to sell it but when there's a lady wants to buy it,i found out that i actually love this coat very very much and cancelled the transaction.

here she is


----------



## AverageHuman

another Dior leather wool jacket which i have kept for years.

currently i'm cleaning my closet as i decided to move to another country next year and found out some preloved clothes. 
will post some other designers' clothes in the next few weeks.


----------



## michi_chi

kellyng said:


> hi,gals~~
> 
> i haven't been here in a very long time,how are you all doing?
> 
> have kept this Dior gradation carved leather coat for years but only worn it once.
> 
> currently decided to sell it but when there's a lady wants to buy it,i found out that i actually love this coat very very much and cancelled the transaction.
> 
> here she is



that's a gorgeous coat! You can see the attention to detail from the lapels to the hem and that stitching to the sides of the bottom (did you call it the honeycomb stitch/pattern from the dress you made as part of your course project? ). Now THAT'S couture


----------



## SkipToMyLou

kellyng said:


> hi,gals~~
> 
> i haven't been here in a very long time,how are you all doing?
> 
> have kept this Dior gradation carved leather coat for years but only worn it once.
> 
> currently decided to sell it but when there's a lady wants to buy it,i found out that i actually love this coat very very much and cancelled the transaction.
> 
> here she is



Good to see you, Kelly!! This is a gorgeous coat! Good thinking in keeping it. The wool and leather jacket is gorgeous as well.


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> another Dior leather wool jacket which i have kept for years.
> 
> currently i'm cleaning my closet as i decided to move to another country next year and found out some preloved clothes.
> will post some other designers' clothes in the next few weeks.


 
Wow I love your jackets! The detailing on the leather jacket is so exquisite!

The second jacket screams Galliano! The area around the waist which is vertically cinched reminds me of his earlier days at Dior.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

kellyng said:


> more pics....



She is gorgeous!


----------



## DonnaHawk

Gorgeous


----------



## AverageHuman

michi_chi said:


> that's a gorgeous coat! You can see the attention to detail from the lapels to the hem and that stitching to the sides of the bottom (did you call it the honeycomb stitch/pattern from the dress you made as part of your course project? ). Now THAT'S couture


yeah,great that i ended up not selling it,if not,i'll regret it.
the honeycomb stitch is called "smocking" and smocking does come in different patterns 
when i told my mum that i'm planning to sell it,she gave me a big NO. Lol~



SkipToMyLou said:


> Good to see you, Kelly!! This is a gorgeous coat! Good thinking in keeping it. The wool and leather jacket is gorgeous as well.


skipppppyyy~~~~ currently is a bit busy,how are you going? 
i personally like slim coat, that's why i decided to sell it,but then,a lady asked me thousands of questions about this coat(she wants to buy it but what she wants is a great deal price and a 100%new condition coat  ) ,i tell myself that i won't sell my baby to such a picky lady and found myself actually love this coat very much.



averagejoe said:


> Wow I love your jackets! The detailing on the leather jacket is so exquisite!
> 
> The second jacket screams Galliano! The area around the waist which is vertically cinched reminds me of his earlier days at Dior.


joe~~~!!!! miss you so much!
i currently tried a Galliano slim jacket which bought few months ago and NO!!!!! i have to lose some weight!!!
i still can wear the jacket but is a little tight..............:cry: 



Lavenderduckiez said:


> She is gorgeous!


thanks dear!



DonnaHawk said:


> Gorgeous


thank you!!


----------



## AverageHuman

happy halloween everyone!!
catched up with friends last night and had a halloween party!

here are some pics...

Dior tattoo tights 
Dior gothic belt
Ralph Lauren Rugby large hood jacket
Galliano newspaper print bag


----------



## Pupuds_30

kellyng said:
			
		

> happy halloween everyone!!
> catched up with friends last night and had a halloween party!
> 
> here are some pics...
> 
> Dior tattoo tights
> Dior gothic belt
> Ralph Lauren Rugby large hood jacket
> Galliano newspaper print bag



Whooow! Love the effect of your photos! I really admire your style!  happy halloween!&#127875;&#127875;&#127875;


----------



## SkipToMyLou

kellyng said:


> skipppppyyy~~~~ currently is a bit busy,how are you going?
> i personally like slim coat, that's why i decided to sell it,but then,a lady asked me thousands of questions about this coat(she wants to buy it but what she wants is a great deal price and a 100%new condition coat  ) ,i tell myself that i won't sell my baby to such a picky lady and found myself actually love this coat very much.



Well I am very glad you kept it because it's gorgeous and I'm sure it's beautiful on you. I am doing well, thanks! Enjoying this fall weather.


----------



## AverageHuman

Pupuds_30 said:


> Whooow! Love the effect of your photos! I really admire your style!  happy halloween!&#127875;&#127875;&#127875;


thanks for praising,dear&#65374;&#65374;&#65374; happy halloween!



SkipToMyLou said:


> Well I am very glad you kept it because it's gorgeous and I'm sure it's beautiful on you. I am doing well, thanks! Enjoying this fall weather.


good to hear from you,skippy~~ i'm planning to wear it this fall,hope my friend is free to take some pics for me


----------



## AverageHuman

another Halloween pic.....(was taken on the railway)

Dior tattoo tights 
Dior gothic belt
Ralph Lauren Rugby large hood jacket
Galliano newspaper print bag


----------



## AverageHuman

some other designer clothes' pics as promised

Roberto Cavalli Embroidered Hippy Chic Washed Leather Jacket


----------



## AverageHuman

Vivienne Westwood red label mink fur wool coat


----------



## AverageHuman

Dior shearling jacket from flight collection


----------



## AverageHuman

Burberry blue label wool trench coat and burberry check cashmere muffler


----------



## AverageHuman

John Galliano rabbit fur denim jacket


----------



## averagejoe

Nice jackets! I especially love the Dior Flight one!


----------



## Flip88

kellyng said:
			
		

> Vivienne Westwood red label mink fur wool coat



So beautiful


----------



## Flip88

kellyng said:
			
		

> John Galliano rabbit fur denim jacket



Very nice


----------



## myduckyandme

I'd love to see your shoe collection. Your bags are amazing. You have such great taste.


----------



## Monique74

Nice collection bags you have!


----------



## AverageHuman

haven't been here for a while.

my mum came to Japan and we spend holidays together.
it's 2013 year of the snake and i took my purple dior samourai 1947 along.(which has snake details on the tortoiseshell frame)

happy new year and hope you enjoy your bag as well~~!!


----------



## SkipToMyLou

Kelly, your Sammie is perfect with your outfit! I'm glad you were able to spend time with your mum. Happy New Year!!


----------



## MsBusyBee

wow, what a collection. stunning 
congrats


----------



## farmy

Love love love that dior is just DIVINE.  Go the year of the Snake!!


----------



## AverageHuman

SkipToMyLou said:


> Kelly, your Sammie is perfect with your outfit! I'm glad you were able to spend time with your mum. Happy New Year!!


skippy~~ thanks for your sweet words! happy new year!!



MsBusyBee said:


> wow, what a collection. stunning
> congrats


MsBusyBee, thanks dear~~ happy new year!



farmy said:


> Love love love that dior is just DIVINE.  Go the year of the Snake!!


thanks farmy!! glad that you like the dior!!! this samourai is my favorite,comparing to other diors!


----------



## brainstorm

Lovely collection! Also appreciate all of your awesome styling!


----------



## AverageHuman

brainstorm said:


> Lovely collection! Also appreciate all of your awesome styling!



thanks for praising! hope you have a great fun in my thread and happy new year!!


----------



## AverageHuman

hang out with friends in Dolce & Gabbana napoleon shearling coat and "remove it before flight" dior shearling bag.


----------



## Myblackbag

kellyng said:


> hang out with friends in Dolce & Gabbana napoleon shearling coat and "remove it before flight" dior shearling bag.



Gorgeous coat!


----------



## AverageHuman

Myblackbag said:


> Gorgeous coat!



thanks dear!


----------



## rosine

Wow gréât coat!


----------



## AverageHuman

rosine said:


> Wow gréât coat!



thanks for praising


----------



## tutushopper

Kelly,
Wow.  I have visited this thread many times, read the blog post, and just escaped in the fantasy moments that your photos inspire.  You truly have the heart and soul of an artist, from your styling to your artwork and calligraphy, to your choice of exquisite bags.  I don't think I've ever seen so much beauty and personality in a "collection" before, and I've seen many.  You have a vision of who you are, and though it evolves, you never lose your sense of amazing style.  I have always just silently admired all of your photographs, but I finally felt moved to just let you know how very special and unique you are, and how much you have the power to move people.  I do hope one day to see a Kelly brand, and I have a feeling this will come to pass.  Thank you for all that you are, all that you do, and all that you share.


----------



## AverageHuman

tutushopper said:


> Kelly,
> Wow.  I have visited this thread many times, read the blog post, and just escaped in the fantasy moments that your photos inspire.  You truly have the heart and soul of an artist, from your styling to your artwork and calligraphy, to your choice of exquisite bags.  I don't think I've ever seen so much beauty and personality in a "collection" before, and I've seen many.  You have a vision of who you are, and though it evolves, you never lose your sense of amazing style.  I have always just silently admired all of your photographs, but I finally felt moved to just let you know how very special and unique you are, and how much you have the power to move people.  I do hope one day to see a Kelly brand, and I have a feeling this will come to pass.  Thank you for all that you are, all that you do, and all that you share.


tutushopper, thank you so much!! 

I'm really happy you enjoy my thread. Sorry&#65279; for not responding to your comment earlier, but thank you for leaving me such a nice comment.It's definitely one of the best and most original complements i've ever received! 
Also thanks for your warm wishes.I'll graduate in March and possibly will go to Taiwan to further my studies. Most of my classmates chose to work as sales girls in department stores,which means their jobs are not 100% related to our major. i started feeling that friends who walk on this path together with me,are getting less. maybe i'm mad but i'll never change my mind, try to bring myself closer to my dream! closer and closer...

thanks again and feel free to come again!


----------



## NOTBADFORMYBAGS

wow


----------



## bry_dee

Ugh, I love the last two sets! I especially adore the bamboo ones =D


----------



## luvluv

Great collection!


----------



## AverageHuman

NOTBADFORMYBAGS said:


> wow






bry_dee said:


> Ugh, I love the last two sets! I especially adore the bamboo ones =D


bry_dee~! welcome to my thread again and thanks!!! the bamboo ones are taken by my mum,she came to japan to visit me few weeks ago 



luvluv said:


> Great collection!


thanks dear!


----------



## Bratty1919

kellyng said:


> there are some TPFers pm me or left me messages,asking me that if i own other brand bags(as i seems like i only have Diors). my answer--- YES! but since im a foreign students studying in Japan,i didnt take all my bags come to Tokyo
> 
> heres my croc alligator Chanel cream tote,have it for years....



Scrolling through this thread- love them all! This is my absolute fav so far!


----------



## Zuhrah

kellyng said:


> dior limited edition samourai1947



OMG! This is sooo badass!!! Love it!


----------



## U-lala

Your thread is just truly amazing in many ways: your bags are incredible, clothes are die for But what I love the most is your styling. You are very talented person.  I really enjoy seeing how you make your pieces speak! This is really work of art. Please post more styling pictures!


----------



## melissa49

Wow, unbelievable threads. So many great bags!


----------



## LATomTom

Lovely. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AverageHuman

Zuhrah said:


> OMG! This is sooo badass!!! Love it!


thanks dear!!!



U-lala said:


> Your thread is just truly amazing in many ways: your bags are incredible, clothes are die for But what I love the most is your styling. You are very talented person.  I really enjoy seeing how you make your pieces speak! This is really work of art. Please post more styling pictures!


thanks for praising! as you wish,here are pics of my recent styling!
light color version of my previous look.



melissa49 said:


> Wow, unbelievable threads. So many great bags!


thanks for stoping by.



LATomTom said:


> Lovely. Thanks for sharing.


thank you~~


----------



## AverageHuman

recent styling pics 

dior dress 
embroidered wool coat,a present 
hermes motsch alpaca wool beret


----------



## AverageHuman

besides Dior Samourai, recently i'm also in love with gucci lapis bags,which  are over 40 years young. 

a Gucci expert told me that Gucci made these semi-precious stone and thickly gold plated bags for only a couple of years before more International commercial expansion plans and the increasing casualness of fashion took over.

i found a few from internet but not all of them draw my interest. recently just added a burgundy lizard gucci to my small gucci collection. welcome her~!

by the way, the background is  Adrienne Landau fox fur embroidered kimono coat,which is discontinued


----------



## Nico_79

Your photos are beautiful and I feel like your collection should be an exhibit! I love that you are brave to combine such powerful pieces to create an outfit that could belong on a runway show.  I wish you the best of luck in your studies and please continue to live your dream any way you can.


----------



## RainingRoses

I think I'll dream about that first Dior you posted.  Sweet dream.


----------



## SkipToMyLou

Kelly, those Gucci lapis bags are absolutely beautiful! I can see how they have caught your eye!


----------



## AverageHuman

Nico_79 said:


> Your photos are beautiful and I feel like your collection should be an exhibit! I love that you are brave to combine such powerful pieces to create an outfit that could belong on a runway show.  I wish you the best of luck in your studies and please continue to live your dream any way you can.


thanks Nico~~!!
thanks for stopping by, taking time to look at my collection.
please come again for fun!



RainingRoses said:


> I think I'll dream about that first Dior you posted.  Sweet dream.


Lol~ sweet dream dear~!



SkipToMyLou said:


> Kelly, those Gucci lapis bags are absolutely beautiful! I can see how they have caught your eye!


skippy~~!!! the pop of blue is really eye catching , my bf was amazed and even said the red croc gucci doesn't look like gucci usual design!


----------



## jolles

Enjoyed browsing through your thread! It is apparent that everything you collected is very selective and right to your taste


----------



## AverageHuman

Today is my graduation day and FINALLY!!!!!!!!! Finally it's time to reveal it!

this bag actually was bought last year from Italy Leccio. due to some reasons, dior SA shipped this bag in Jan and i received it in Feb. 

since i have been studying fashion design in japan for 4 years,i personally think this beauty is very symbolic,definitely the best graduation present ever ----- Dior Samourai 1947,which inspired by japanese culture.


----------



## papertiger

*kellyny*,

congratulations on all your new things since I last looked in but particularly for your recent acquisitions,

your new-to-you lizard Gucci, which is very special 

and your new Samurai, which as you rightly pointed out is the perfect present for your graduation


----------



## crazy8baglady

Wow wow wow. Your new addition is just exquisite!! Are these limited edition bags? I've never seen them in stores before. Congrats and happy graduation!


----------



## Katiesmama

Be still my heart....the new Samourai is as lovely as it can be.  Congratulations,Kelly on your graduation!


----------



## rickyrouxy

&#128092;&#128149;They are so Unique and Stunning! Congrats and enjoy them! &#128140;


----------



## U-lala

Congratulations on your graduation and great new addition to your collection!


----------



## AverageHuman

papertiger said:


> *kellyny*,
> 
> congratulations on all your new things since I last looked in but particularly for your recent acquisitions,
> 
> your new-to-you lizard Gucci, which is very special
> 
> and your new Samurai, which as you rightly pointed out is the perfect present for your graduation


papertiger~ thanks for posting in both of my threads! 
yeah, besides the knot samourai, currently i'm in love with gucci lapis collection! 
do you have a collection thread,so i can have a peek in your wardrobe?  



crazy8baglady said:


> Wow wow wow. Your new addition is just exquisite!! Are these limited edition bags? I've never seen them in stores before. Congrats and happy graduation!


thanks!!! yes, dior samourai 1947 is Dior 60th anniversary limited edition collection, the croc knot version is hard to find and i was surprised that Dior leccio still has one! 
let me know if you are interested as i have e-mail of particular dior outlet stores 



Katiesmama said:


> Be still my heart....the new Samourai is as lovely as it can be.  Congratulations,Kelly on your graduation!


Katiesmama,sorry for my late reply! thanks for your warm wishes!! 
how about getting yourself one sammy?



rickyrouxy said:


> &#128092;&#128149;They are so Unique and Stunning! Congrats and enjoy them! &#128140;


thanks for stopping by my thread!! thank you!



U-lala said:


> Congratulations on your graduation and great new addition to your collection!


U-lala,thank you! i'm really enjoying her!


----------



## AverageHuman

action pics of my new member--- grey crocodile Dior Samourai 1947 in knot version


----------



## Givenchyman

Simply amazing collection! Thanks for sharing! I love your Samourai and Lady Diors


----------



## AverageHuman

wearing lace dress, adrienne landau fox fur embroidered robe and gucci lapis croc bag to graduation party.


----------



## AverageHuman

wearing Dries Van Noten wool long vest, pleats please dress, Vivienne Tam dragon belt and gucci lapis croc bag.


----------



## AverageHuman

Givenchyman said:


> Simply amazing collection! Thanks for sharing! I love your Samourai and Lady Diors



thanks for your sweet compliment. feel free to visit my thread again!


----------



## Flip88

kellyng said:


> wearing lace dress, adrienne landau fox fur embroidered robe and gucci lapis croc bag to graduation party.



Absolutely beautiful on every level.


----------



## Nolia

You have such an _incredible _collection!  Seriously had me speechless from the start with that lace Dior!  Flipping through your thread was like walking through a museum.  Absolutely exquisite taste and everything is just ... so romantic!!  

But then I got to that vintage croc Gucci Lapis purse and just about DIED.

And it didn't stop there. I just adore that Ralph Lauren hooded jacket too (put that on my wishlist!) and your latest Samurai is just divine!! I can't believe I haven't seen this thread before!!


----------



## diorme

What an amazing collection *Kellyng*! You are a true Dior fanatic. After seeing your bags, I can't wait to add a Dior to my own collection.  Thanks for sharing with us and inspiring me! And congratulations on your recent graduation!


----------



## AverageHuman

Finally spring has come~~!!
Cherry blossoms  in Tokyo!!


vivienne tam oriental grey coat

dior plisse samourai 1947 bag in brown


----------



## AverageHuman

thanks moderators for posting my photos with my brown suede Dior Plisse Samourai,one of those pics has been used as the main photo for the Purse Blog's Facebook post!

 Read all about it here !
http://www.purseblog.com/purse-forum/purseforum-roundup-may-10.html

:tpfrox:


----------



## RainingRoses

I see your love affair with texture and pattern.  Beautiful photos.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Wow.  I am in awe.  Just finished looking at the entire thread.  Stunning.  Everything is just stunning, including you!  You have beautiful taste.


----------



## lurketylurk

so many diors I've never seen before! thank you for sharing!


----------



## Leda

kellyng said:


> action pics of my new member--- grey crocodile Dior Samourai 1947 in knot version


your red coat is very beautiful, 
very elegant, but you might also consider using it with trousers, instead of a long drees,
it´s the kind of clothes I´d prefer to use with it, if you don´t mind if I say it, or even a dress but not so long
as for the bag, I´m not sure.
it´s beautiful for those who loves the type, but me I´d use some other younger purse, just to make some difference in the outfit
congratulations


----------



## QuelleFromage

I think the looks are just perfect, so elegant and fresh thinking - a real talent! And you have opened my eyes to a group of bags I didn't know about. Thank you!!


----------



## Jojoboy

Beautiful collection.  Thanks for sharing !


----------



## itsjustjacki

I am dying over that first Dior. *swoooooooooon*


----------



## Midun

I have to say this is by far the most fabulous collection ever. It's not just about bags, it is art. Your taste and sense of style are just so inspiring. This is one the reasons I love TPF. All these amazing stories that go way beyond our love of bags to showcase our deep appreciation for the true art that goes into the design of these pieces. Thanks so much for sharing your collection and mod pics. Going through your thread has greatly improved my day. Big hugs. And belated congratulations on your graduation. I hope to see your designs in stores some day.


----------



## AverageHuman

RainingRoses said:


> I see your love affair with texture and pattern.  Beautiful photos.


hi dear~ welcome to TPF!
thanks for coming to my collection thread~! feel free to come again! 



bagnshoofetish said:


> Wow.  I am in awe.  Just finished looking at the entire thread.  Stunning.  Everything is just stunning, including you!  You have beautiful taste.


bagnshoofetish,sorry for my exxxtremely late reply!! 
really thanks for your sweet compliment and also thanks for your time to view this collection. 
your  comment means a lot to me! 
i was away for months but now i am back and will posts pics very soon!
feel free to come again! 




lurketylurk said:


> so many diors I've never seen before! thank you for sharing!


thank you lurketylurk!! hope you enjoy this thread! have a nice day dear~!



Leda said:


> your red coat is very beautiful,
> very elegant, but you might also consider using it with trousers, instead of a long drees,
> it´s the kind of clothes I´d prefer to use with it, if you don´t mind if I say it, or even a dress but not so long
> as for the bag, I´m not sure.
> it´s beautiful for those who loves the type, but me I´d use some other younger purse, just to make some difference in the outfit
> congratulations



hi Leda! i was away for months and sorry for my exxxtremely late reply! 
never mind,feel free to leave your comments!!
i understand the styling tips you mentioned and i also wear the coat with trousers sometimes.
since its graduation ceremony, so i decided to wear the pleats skirt,to make it a little formal. 
as for the bag, i understand what you are talking about. 
i love the way i dress. although it makes me look different from other asian girls, but i feel comfortable being myself and enjoy it! 
at least,i am sure that  i really love every fashion item i have, and decisions of buying all these items were made versus IT nor fashion trend.
but...... who know? maybe tomorrow i will start thinking of getting your purses!! 
really thanks for your time to view my thread, feel free to drop me comments again!
let me know what you think!!!


----------



## AverageHuman

QuelleFromage said:


> I think the looks are just perfect, so elegant and fresh thinking - a real talent! And you have opened my eyes to a group of bags I didn't know about. Thank you!!


Thanks QuelleFromage!! really thanks for your sweet compliment~!
also thank you for your time to view this thread and leaving me comment.
It means a lot to me!! feel free to come again,have a nice day ( together with your loving fashion items)~! 



Jojoboy said:


> Beautiful collection.  Thanks for sharing !


thank you Jojoboy~! have a nice day~! 



itsjustjacki said:


> I am dying over that first Dior. *swoooooooooon*


oh.... the lace lady dior. (whistling) she is sexy,isnt she? 
i am going to post another lady dior,hope you like it!



Midun said:


> I have to say this is by far the most fabulous collection ever. It's not just about bags, it is art. Your taste and sense of style are just so inspiring. This is one the reasons I love TPF. All these amazing stories that go way beyond our love of bags to showcase our deep appreciation for the true art that goes into the design of these pieces. Thanks so much for sharing your collection and mod pics. Going through your thread has greatly improved my day. Big hugs. And belated congratulations on your graduation. I hope to see your designs in stores some day.


Thanks Midun for taking your precious time to share your thoughts and comment~!
It was a great pleasure and a delight to read your comment and its my  honor to meet you!
I am sure you must be an amazing fashionista who truly appreciates the fine craftsmanships and story behind a piece. 
Thanks for your warm wishes and feel free to come again. 
dont hesitate to tell me if you have any better ideas or styling tips~!
have a nice day Midun!


----------



## AverageHuman

Micro Mini crocodile Lady Dior bag in jed green ( mint green?) , a refreshing color,isnt it? 

i have been to Taipei,Taiwan 2 weeks ago and it was extremely hot there,around 40C, how about your place?


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> Micro Mini crocodile Lady Dior bag in jed green ( mint green?) , a refreshing color,isnt it?
> 
> i have been to Taipei,Taiwan 2 weeks ago and it was extremely hot there,around 40C, how about your place?



Your crocodile Lady Dior is simply stunning! There seems to be a multi-effect finish on the crocodile which makes it really beautiful


----------



## SkipToMyLou

Kelly! I love your croc lady Dior. That color is so beautiful! I hope you enjoyed your time in Taiwan!


----------



## fufu

Your dior bags are so interesting and beautiful.


----------



## meijen

stunning collection!


----------



## AverageHuman

averagejoe said:


> Your crocodile Lady Dior is simply stunning! There seems to be a multi-effect finish on the crocodile which makes it really beautiful


thanks joe~~~!!! you always can  soon figure out and point out characteristics of a design !!
i love the multi-effect finish as well and thats why i love this LD so much!!! 



SkipToMyLou said:


> Kelly! I love your croc lady Dior. That color is so beautiful! I hope you enjoyed your time in Taiwan!


Thanks skippy~~!!!! hope you enjoy your lovely pinky dior as well!!!
just back from Taiwan,after visiting the school,i recently changed my mind and plan to go to another country. (although its a little waste as i have received the enrollment notice few months ago) 



fufu said:


> Your dior bags are so interesting and beautiful.


thanks fufu~~ feel free to visit this thread again!



meijen said:


> stunning collection!


thanks meijen~!!!


----------



## SkipToMyLou

kellyng said:


> Thanks skippy~~!!!! hope you enjoy your lovely pinky dior as well!!!
> just back from Taiwan,after visiting the school,i recently changed my mind and plan to go to another country. (although its a little waste as i have received the enrollment notice few months ago)



Oh yes, miss pinky Dior is well loved here by me! How exciting! I can't wait to hear where you are going next!


----------



## stylemechanel

Kelly, I am in awe of you, your collection, your style and the art in which you show us  your beautiful pieces. I spend most of my time on the Chanel boards and somehow found my way to the bags, bags, bags section. I am so glad to have found it and then to find your thread!! It is all fabulous. Your style clearly shows an independent confident woman whom I am sure will be a great designer with a huge brand. I for one cannot wait.  Thank you so much for sharing your style and showing us all your beautiful bags and coats. I love your coats - all of them, and that Gucci lapis croc purse is amazing!!!  

You have inspired me to venture outside of Chanel - something I haven't  done in 6 years. You have given me a new appreciation for Dior, and Gucci. I've even remembered my old loves : Valentino and Oscar de la Renta. 

I cannot wait to see what comes next. Thank you for being such a brilliant part of TPF!!!


----------



## AverageHuman

stylemechanel said:


> Kelly, I am in awe of you, your collection, your style and the art in which you show us  your beautiful pieces. I spend most of my time on the Chanel boards and somehow found my way to the bags, bags, bags section. I am so glad to have found it and then to find your thread!! It is all fabulous. Your style clearly shows an independent confident woman whom I am sure will be a great designer with a huge brand. I for one cannot wait.  Thank you so much for sharing your style and showing us all your beautiful bags and coats. I love your coats - all of them, and that Gucci lapis croc purse is amazing!!!
> 
> You have inspired me to venture outside of Chanel - something I haven't  done in 6 years. You have given me a new appreciation for Dior, and Gucci. I've even remembered my old loves : Valentino and Oscar de la Renta.
> 
> I cannot wait to see what comes next. Thank you for being such a brilliant part of TPF!!!



stylemechanel,awwww~~~ thanks for your heartfelt praise! It really meant a lot to me!! 

i love Chanel,Valentino and Oscar de la Renta as well! recently im eyeing a chanel boy and a chanel tweed coat. All chanel boys are classic yet trendy,which make me hard to choose!! Valentino lace bag and coat are definitely TDF!! Details on Oscar de la Renta dresses are always breathtaking!!

really thank you very much for telling me how much you have enjoyed reading my thread. i was especially pleased to read your kind words . I'm so pleased to know that it brightens your day. 
Thank again for your kind comments.


----------



## AverageHuman

have been using these 2 belts for around 2 years 

Vivienne Tam dragon buckle leather belt


----------



## AverageHuman

taking a walk in Starhill with mini crocodile lady dior


----------



## SkipToMyLou

I love that dress, Kelly! You are stunning as always!


----------



## averagejoe

Your crocodile Lady Dior is so elegant, yet the size is adorable and perfect!

Lovin' your dragon belts, too!


----------



## kmt000

Hi Kelly,

I've recently joined TPF and thanks for opening my eyes to a whole new world of styles!
Love the way you pieced your clothes and the bags together.

Has read the entire thread in one sitting, too good to break it up nto different times.
Keep the great posts coming and realised you like dragon designs 

Cheers to a lovely weekend!
I'm definitely looking forward to having a Dior bag soon


----------



## AverageHuman

pic of Lady Dior had been posted in the purse blog~

thanks admin for sharing my pic!!

http://www.purseblog.com/purse-forum/purseforum-roundup-september-6.html


----------



## AverageHuman

SkipToMyLou said:


> I love that dress, Kelly! You are stunning as always!


thanks skippy~!!! thank you for your sweet compliment!  




averagejoe said:


> Your crocodile Lady Dior is so elegant, yet the size is adorable and perfect!
> 
> Lovin' your dragon belts, too!


thanks joe~!!! recently found that mini LD is more suitable on me, will try to get some mini sizes later! 



kmt000 said:


> Hi Kelly,
> 
> I've recently joined TPF and thanks for opening my eyes to a whole new world of styles!
> Love the way you pieced your clothes and the bags together.
> 
> Has read the entire thread in one sitting, too good to break it up nto different times.
> Keep the great posts coming and realised you like dragon designs
> 
> Cheers to a lovely weekend!
> I'm definitely looking forward to having a Dior bag soon


kmt000, weicome to TPF!!!
:welcome2:

really thanks for your time for reading the whole thread and leave me a comment!
i dont have any blog yet and this is my very first collection thread.
so comments really mean a lot to me as this is the only chance i can ge to know how others think of my stuff and style.

again,really thanks for your comment and hope you enjoy this forum!!!
have a nice day!!


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> thanks joe~!!! recently found that mini LD is more suitable on me, will try to get some mini sizes later! !



Have you considered the mini Lady Dior with Mise en Dior pearls? It's one of the most stunning mini Lady Diors I have seen, and I think that this is also very "you" as it is like a work of art.


----------



## essiedub

kellyng said:


> thanks for praising!!!
> heres my red patent lady dior!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Wow KellyNg! * FABULOUS* Red Patent Lady Dior!  Can you tell me the year of your model?  Not recent, I'm guessing.   I read somewhere on the forum that it is no longer possible to get the Red with GHW.


----------



## Gnh

very nice indeed


----------



## AverageHuman

essiedub said:


> Wow KellyNg! * FABULOUS* Red Patent Lady Dior!  Can you tell me the year of your model?  Not recent, I'm guessing.   I read somewhere on the forum that it is no longer possible to get the Red with GHW.



thanks essiedub!
yes,definitely not recent design ~
i have this bag for years but joined TPF in year 2010, and posted her after starting this collection thread. 
but you can try to contact dior customer service,maybe they can find one for you! 
pm me if you need their e-mail or any information about the bag!


----------



## AverageHuman

averagejoe said:


> Have you considered the mini Lady Dior with Mise en Dior pearls? It's one of the most stunning mini Lady Diors I have seen, and I think that this is also very "you" as it is like a work of art.



joe,thats a good choice!!!
actually i wanted to buy the mini python with floral print but it is sold out everywhere!:cry: 
Tokyo boutique hasnt carry them while i was still in Japan, i checked with local boutique but sold out.
maybe i should turn my head to this stunning mini Lady Dior with Mise en Dior pearls!


----------



## AverageHuman

bag : Dior Samourai 1947 Knot Frame Bag in grey crocodile 

dress: Dior grey wool dress


----------



## Nahreen

Beautiful photographs Kellyng. You certainly display your bags and clothes gorgeously. Love your vintage Gucci bags in exotic leather and your Lady Dior mini croc. I am waiting for my yellow python Lady Dior.


----------



## Katiesmama

Oh, Kelly, that Samourai is gorgeous!!   Wherever do you find these beautiful bags??


----------



## AverageHuman

Nahreen said:


> Beautiful photographs Kellyng. You certainly display your bags and clothes gorgeously. Love your vintage Gucci bags in exotic leather and your Lady Dior mini croc. I am waiting for my yellow python Lady Dior.


thanks for visiting my thread Nahreen!! it must be a stunning bag, please share with us in dior forum! have a nice day!!



Katiesmama said:


> Oh, Kelly, that Samourai is gorgeous!!   Wherever do you find these beautiful bags??



Katiesmama~ thanks for praising! i eventually found this beauty through dior customer service last year and luckily Italy Leccio boutique still carried the last one!


----------



## Nahreen

Sure will. It is my first exotic.


----------



## Leda

hi Leda! i was away for months and sorry for my exxxtremely late reply! 
never mind,feel free to leave your comments!!
i understand the styling tips you mentioned and i also wear the coat with trousers sometimes.
since its graduation ceremony, so i decided to wear the pleats skirt,to make it a little formal. 
as for the bag, i understand what you are talking about. 
i love the way i dress. although it makes me look different from other asian girls, but i feel comfortable being myself and enjoy it! 
at least,i am sure that  i really love every fashion item i have, and decisions of buying all these items were made versus IT nor fashion trend.
but...... who know? maybe tomorrow i will start thinking of getting your purses!! 
really thanks for your time to view my thread, feel free to drop me comments again!
let me know what you think!!![/QUOTE]

ok, thanks, for your attention 
I´ll do that, for sure!
I love the way you dress


----------



## Minhminh933

I love your samurai ones!!!


----------



## Diamond88

I never realized how sculptural and detailed dior bags are ! thanks for sharing !


----------



## BagTroll

I am OBSESSED with you trailer trash bag. Do you mind posting any outfit photos anytime soon? I would love love love to see how you style the bag!


----------



## AverageHuman

What is your current favorite winter outfit?

as for me,this Alexander Mcqueen wool coat from the previous collection is one of my all-time favorites!!

just wore it to my birthday party last week~!


----------



## AverageHuman

BagTroll said:


> I am OBSESSED with you trailer trash bag. Do you mind posting any outfit photos anytime soon? I would love love love to see how you style the bag!



hi Bag Troll!! welcome to my thread! just posted pics but sorry they are my birthday pics, no bag styling either 

thanks for stopping by and i will post more pics soon!


----------



## Nahreen

kellyng said:


> What is your current favorite winter outfit?
> 
> as for me,this Alexander Mcqueen wool coat from the previous collection is one of my all-time favorites!!
> 
> just wore it to my birthday party last week~!



It looks great.


----------



## Serva1

I just love your collection of bags, clothes and these pics that are so artistic &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## AverageHuman

Happy Chinese New Year to all~!!!!! 

wearing Cheongsam and mini crocodile lady dior bag 

May this new year bring many opportunities to your way, to explore every joy of life & may your resolutions for the days ahead stay firm, turning all your dreams into reality and all your efforts into great achievements!!!


----------



## Nahreen

Looking good.


----------



## AverageHuman

Nahreen said:


> Looking good.



Thanks Nahreen! you are fast!!!


----------



## AverageHuman

Day 2 of Chinese New Year and continue hang out with my jade green mini croc lady dior bag!


----------



## Nahreen

Your pics are always so nice. The surroundings are so different to here.


----------



## Nahreen

kellyng said:


> Thanks Nahreen! you are fast!!!



I fear I spend too much time on purseforum!!


----------



## Katiesmama

Kelly, you are beautiful.   And the Dior is lovely too


----------



## stylemechanel

Beautiful photographs. Happy Chinese New Year!


----------



## nanaimo75

Your collection is gorgeous! And your style impeccable. Happy Chinese New Year. May you enjoy good fortune and good health in the year ahead.


----------



## mga13

Your colorful pictures always make me smile. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## AverageHuman

Nahreen said:


> Your pics are always so nice. The surroundings are so different to here.


Thanks Nahreen!! i'd love to explore your country one day soon! it must be very beautiful ! 



Katiesmama said:


> Kelly, you are beautiful.   And the Dior is lovely too


Katiesmama, thanks for praising!!! doing good recently? did you wear your dior recently?



stylemechanel said:


> Beautiful photographs. Happy Chinese New Year!


stylemechanel, thank you!!! happy new year to you too and thanks for visiting my thread again!!



nanaimo75 said:


> Your collection is gorgeous! And your style impeccable. Happy Chinese New Year. May you enjoy good fortune and good health in the year ahead.


nanaimo, welcome to the purse forum!! and also thanks for your sweet compliments and wishes!!! feel free to visit my thread again and enjoy in this forum!



mga13 said:


> Your colorful pictures always make me smile. Thank you for sharing!


mga13, thanks for visiting my thread again and also thanks for dropping me such a sweet message! have a nice day!


----------



## Anhel

Very beautiful collection. I do not have a bag of this brand, but I really want to buy a model that Dior made for Lady D.


----------



## Anhel

Beautiful photo and a well-chosen image!


----------



## missJrSg

nice


----------



## AverageHuman

Anhel said:


> Very beautiful collection. I do not have a bag of this brand, but I really want to buy a model that Dior made for Lady D.


Thanks for stopping by my thread and also for your sweet compliment! Please, do show us your bag in Dior forum if you buy one! Im sure all dior ladies would be happy for you! 



Anhel said:


> Beautiful photo and a well-chosen image!


Thanks for praising,Anhel !! Have a nice weekend!!  



missJrSg said:


> nice


Thank you! Welcome to TPF and hope you enjoy in this forum!


----------



## AverageHuman

in Dior roses wool coat with large lapel.
daddy said that i look different and he cant recognize me,lololol~!!!!


----------



## AverageHuman

is it still freezing cold in your country?
recently,im cleaning my closet and found this shearling jacket which i think she deserves a little reveal.

Voilà~!! Dior shearling aviator jacket with large collar~! 
(Burberry prorsum also has a similar design,see the last pic (their ad photo),cool,isnt it?   )


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Your wardrobe is big. I am slowly building mine up.

Still gloomy weather here. No snow but winter is not over yet, we can still get more snow.


----------



## Leda

Loved very much your skirt and top, with espadrilles.
Also your coat, beautiful 
Not to mention, the Dior bag!,


----------



## bellaNlawrence

your collection is so beautiful that is breath taking, love all your dior outfit and the bag


----------



## Eve.A

Such amazing style.

Are you working in fashion since you have completed your study?


----------



## AverageHuman

Leda said:


> Loved very much your skirt and top, with espadrilles.
> Also your coat, beautiful
> Not to mention, the Dior bag!,


Thanks for stopping by and also thanks for your sweet compliments!
have a nice day!



Nahreen said:


> Afternoon. Your wardrobe is big. I am slowly building mine up.
> 
> Still gloomy weather here. No snow but winter is not over yet, we can still get more snow.


Nahreen,you are fast,as always!! 
my wardrobe can be considered as a room but since its not a nice walk-in closet, i prefer waiting until i buy my own house and make one~
by the way,do you mind sharing your collections with me? id like to explore more gorgeous item!!! 



bellaNlawrence said:


> your collection is so beautiful that is breath taking, love all your dior outfit and the bag


Thanks belle~! really thanks for your sweet compliments,feel free to come again as i plan to make more reveals!



Eve.A said:


> Such amazing style.
> 
> Are you working in fashion since you have completed your study?


hi Eve,no,not yet as i continue my studies in order to get a master degree


----------



## stylemechanel

kellyng said:


> is it still freezing cold in your country?
> recently,im cleaning my closet and found this shearling jacket which i think she deserves a little reveal.
> 
> Voilà~!! Dior shearling aviator jacket with large collar~!
> (Burberry prorsum also has a similar design,see the last pic (their ad photo),cool,isnt it?   )





I have no words except; fabulous!!!!!


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.

I suppose I spend too much time at purseforum. So far when itcomes to Dior I only have three bags. One vintage clutch bag in Dior logo fabric, one soft Dior beige leather bag and one LD in yellow python. I have a lot of makeup, love Dior makeup. When it comes to clothes I love Ralph Lauren but I have just started spending a bit more on clothes. I have posted pics from my walk in closet here at purseforum.

Here is the link. I have more stuff now but you'll get to see some of my things.

http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?t=752980


----------



## AverageHuman

stylemechanel said:


> I have no words except; fabulous!!!!!


hi,stylemechanel! 
Thanks for leaving me such a sweet compliment again~!



Nahreen said:


> Evening.
> 
> I suppose I spend too much time at purseforum. So far when itcomes to Dior I only have three bags. One vintage clutch bag in Dior logo fabric, one soft Dior beige leather bag and one LD in yellow python. I have a lot of makeup, love Dior makeup. When it comes to clothes I love Ralph Lauren but I have just started spending a bit more on clothes. I have posted pics from my walk in closet here at purseforum.
> 
> Here is the link. I have more stuff now but you'll get to see some of my things.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?t=752980


i remember your yellow python LD! you once mentioned it here before receiving it and you had revealed it in Dior forum,am i right~? 
oh...i love Ralph Lauren as well,especially their tartan clothes and ethnic prints! 
very nice walk in closet! you must be busy filling it with clothes,bags and shoes!!! 
looking through to see more beautiful items~~


----------



## AverageHuman

finally have time to take photos of this Gucci black crocodile handbag~!!
i took her out last Christmas and bf said that i was like carrying a full BOX of comestics, LOL~!


----------



## Nahreen

Nice croc bag.
Yes I revealed it in the Dior forum. It is my only exotic bag.


----------



## Venessa84

What a unique collection! Love the vintage Gucci bags.  They are TDF.


----------



## puticat

What a feast for the eyes!! Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

Wow what a beautiful croc Gucci!


----------



## mga13

kellyng said:


> finally have time to take photos of this Gucci black crocodile handbag~!!
> i took her out last Christmas and bf said that i was like carrying a full BOX of comestics, LOL~!



So magnifique!!!


----------



## Katiesmama

It's stunning, Kelly!


----------



## vhec

Wow ! What a very stunning Dior collection! My fave is the dragon saddle! Congrats in your collection!


----------



## Serva1

Magnificent collection and very unique and personal. I love the styling in your pics  Thank you for sharing these luxurious pieces of art.


----------



## AverageHuman

It's been almost a year since my last update.
here are my recent Chinese New Year photos with my favorite jade green crocodile mini Lady Dior!
Gong Xi Fa Cai to all~!!!


----------



## Nahreen

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## mga13

kellyng said:


> It's been almost a year since my last update.
> here are my recent Chinese New Year photos with my favorite jade green crocodile mini Lady Dior!
> Gong Xi Fa Cai to all~!!!


 
Gorgeous as always! Happy New Chinese Year!


----------



## Katiesmama

Lovely, Kelly.   As always!


----------



## nanaimo75

Gong Xi Fa Cai, Kelly.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Yay!  Welcome back!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

kellyng said:


> is it still freezing cold in your country?
> recently,im cleaning my closet and found this shearling jacket which i think she deserves a little reveal.
> 
> Voilà~!! Dior shearling aviator jacket with large collar~!
> (Burberry prorsum also has a similar design,see the last pic (their ad photo),cool,isnt it?   )



I am now obsessed with this jacket.  Thanks a lot!


----------



## RainingRoses

Kelly, it's snowing here in Atlanta, Georgia.  Your lovely photos made my morning.  Thank you for sharing, and your Dior is beautiful.


----------



## Risha S

Great collection!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CobaltBlu

kellyng said:


> It's been almost a year since my last update.
> here are my recent Chinese New Year photos with my favorite jade green crocodile mini Lady Dior!
> Gong Xi Fa Cai to all~!!!



So happy to see you back, these photographs are a dream, Kellyng! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Megs

Ahhh welcome back!! Your collection and pics are some of my absolute favorites!!!


----------



## Vlad

Welcome Kelly and thanks for sharing your (as usual) gorgeous photos!


----------



## Leda

kellyng said:


> It's been almost a year since my last update.
> here are my recent Chinese New Year photos with my favorite jade green crocodile mini Lady Dior!
> Gong Xi Fa Cai to all~!!!


Where Can I buy your dress, only in China? It's beautiful !


----------



## AverageHuman

It's been years since my last visit to purse forum. Hope you are doing well.

In the middle of packing for a short trip, my girl cat just sat there and sometimes was trying to catch my attention.

She is just too cute....I couldnt help myself so I took a couple of photos. Hope you like it !

Dior Dioreve floral embroidered lace booties with kitten heels and Chanel ballet flats with lace mesh underlay.


----------



## Katiesmama

OMG you have been on my mind the last few days. I had mentioned the Dior samourai in another thread here, and of course your gorgeous collections and photos came immediately to mind. And now here you are! Welcome back, your little girl cat is adorable and the shoes gorgeous. Now to look back through this at all the lovely pictures I remembered with fondness.


----------



## papertiger

kellyng said:


> It's been years since my last visit to purse forum. Hope you are doing well.
> 
> In the middle of packing for a short trip, my girl cat just sat there and sometimes was trying to catch my attention.
> 
> She is just too cute....I couldnt help myself so I took a couple of photos. Hope you like it !
> 
> Dior Dioreve floral embroidered lace booties with kitten heels and Chanel ballet flats with lace mesh underlay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4319396
> View attachment 4319397
> View attachment 4319398



Welcome back, miss you.  You have such wonderful, exquisite taste and style *kellyg*. Pure inspiration for the eyes that transmits to the other 5 senses. So special and always your own take on things away from the mainstream. Thank you so much for making the world such a creative place, my  to you


----------



## Chanelcc

kellyng said:


> It's been years since my last visit to purse forum. Hope you are doing well.
> 
> In the middle of packing for a short trip, my girl cat just sat there and sometimes was trying to catch my attention.
> 
> She is just too cute....I couldnt help myself so I took a couple of photos. Hope you like it !
> 
> Dior Dioreve floral embroidered lace booties with kitten heels and Chanel ballet flats with lace mesh underlay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4319396
> View attachment 4319397
> View attachment 4319398


Kelly, it’s so nice to see you back in your old world although you are in much heights now. I look at your instagrams profile and adore your designs. I was so sad after Galliano left the stage but your designs reminds me of his work, so live and real. Cannot get your rose buds wool dress out of my head and the half side sleeve black one from your collection. And the kitty is cute I wonder whether you style her too. It may be yet years until we see you here again due to your busy life. I even can’t believe that I’m talking in real to a high end designer. But good to see you for a short while and wish you all the best.


----------



## AverageHuman

Katiesmama said:


> OMG you have been on my mind the last few days. I had mentioned the Dior samourai in another thread here, and of course your gorgeous collections and photos came immediately to mind. And now here you are! Welcome back, your little girl cat is adorable and the shoes gorgeous. Now to look back through this at all the lovely pictures I remembered with fondness.


Katiesmama thanks for your sweet compliments! 
I still have my Samourai family even I have moved twice in the past few years, now settling down in Toronto. 
Luxury brands are targeting millenials market and you can see more and more designs come with big logos ( here in Toronto I always see rich Chinese students wearing luxury brand logos from head to toe ) .... It's sad to see people rather spend money on products which require much less effort, time and craftsmanship to make. Samourai is indeed a museum piece which can withstand the test of time. Given it's retail price and craftsmanship, I'm sure the production cost is much higher comparing to other bags.
Although I do appreciate products covered with logo ( LV petite boite chapeau bag is quite cute) and enjoy seeing how people style themselves, I personally prefer cut down the logo to the bare minimum on my outfit  
I like people think I have good style, instead of thinking I'm carrying/wearing luxury brands.


----------



## AverageHuman

papertiger said:


> Welcome back, miss you.  You have such wonderful, exquisite taste and style *kellyg*. Pure inspiration for the eyes that transmits to the other 5 senses. So special and always your own take on things away from the mainstream. Thank you so much for making the world such a creative place, my  to you


Hi papertiger, I still remember you went out of your way to write me a long reply to my inquiry on the history of my Gucci crocodile bag with lapis....thank you! I appreciate your time and effort  
Also thank you for always writing me heartfelt message, you made my day!


----------



## papertiger

kellyng said:


> Hi papertiger, I still remember you went out of your way to write me a long reply to my inquiry on the history of my Gucci crocodile bag with lapis....thank you! I appreciate your time and effort
> Also thank you for always writing me heartfelt message, you made my day!



My pleasure XXX


----------



## AverageHuman

Chanelcc said:


> Kelly, it’s so nice to see you back in your old world although you are in much heights now. I look at your instagrams profile and adore your designs. I was so sad after Galliano left the stage but your designs reminds me of his work, so live and real. Cannot get your rose buds wool dress out of my head and the half side sleeve black one from your collection. And the kitty is cute I wonder whether you style her too. It may be yet years until we see you here again due to your busy life. I even can’t believe that I’m talking in real to a high end designer. But good to see you for a short while and wish you all the best.


Hi Chanelcc, thanks for your sweet compliment!  
Didnt expect any purseforum member still remembering me as I've been away from TPF for years. Plus my lifestyle has changed since moving to Toronto, no time for personal style photoshoot and my SO is not a good photographer 
I did try to style my cats ( 2 cats, girl and boy) but it seems that they are not used to it....so let it be 
Thank you for stopping by and all the best to you and your baby


----------



## AverageHuman

a night out at the Shangri-la hotel, wearing Dior from 3 eras, crocodile bag from Gianfranco Ferre era, embroidered leather bar jacket from Galliano era  and tulle skirt from Maria era.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

kellyng said:


> a night out at the Shangri-la hotel, wearing Dior from 3 eras, crocodile bag from Gianfranco Ferre era, embroidered leather bar jacket from Galliano era  and tulle skirt from Maria era.
> 
> View attachment 4382353



Stunning!


----------



## Katiesmama

Gorgeous!


----------



## AverageHuman

Gucci crocodile bag and Valentino cape  
Page 42 of this thread includes close up photos of the bag.


----------



## AverageHuman

Dior crocodile lady dior in classic black.
First photo was taken few years ago when I saw this beauty at Isetan Shinjuku Dior private event in Tokyo.


----------



## Aerdem

I love how you mix dreamy/ethereal pieces with very heavy/substantial leathers and hardware. It’s surreal in the very best way possible. I applaud such a singular aesthetic.


----------



## AverageHuman

Aerdem said:


> I love how you mix dreamy/ethereal pieces with very heavy/substantial leathers and hardware. It’s surreal in the very best way possible. I applaud such a singular aesthetic.


 I appreciate you taking the time to write me such a thoughtful comment. Thank you! Wish you have a great weekend


----------



## AverageHuman

Alligator Miss Dior chain shoulder bag, Dior skirt, Chanel flats, Cartier watch, Uniqlo heattech top  
Kindly check out the video of Miss Dior Savoir Faire


----------



## Tartlet

You are my style icon.  This thread, your taste and cutting edge elegance is perfection.


----------



## AverageHuman

Christmas is around the corner~
Picked these festive items from my collection and wish you a very merry Christmas in advance
May your holiday season sparkle and shine like the lady dior and may all of your wishes and dreams come true 

Bags: Lady Dior           
Boots: Jimmy Choo         
Heels: Stuart Weitzman


----------



## Aerdem

kellyng said:


> Christmas is around the corner~
> Picked these festive items from my collection and wish you a very merry Christmas in advance
> May your holiday season sparkle and shine like the lady dior and may all of your wishes and dreams come true
> 
> Bags: Lady Dior
> Boots: Jimmy Choo
> Heels: Stuart Weitzman
> 
> View attachment 4619280
> View attachment 4619281
> View attachment 4619282


Beautiful pieces, and love your photography composition!


----------



## jbags07

Aerdem said:


> I love how you mix dreamy/ethereal pieces with very heavy/substantial leathers and hardware. It’s surreal in the very best way possible. I applaud such a singular aesthetic.



+1

I agree completely, but could never have stated my thoughts on this in such an eloquent and expressive manner as you did


----------



## jbags07

You have exquisite taste!  It is a pleasure to see your bags and outfits as you wear them.... thank you for taking the time to share   I look foward to more!


----------



## Aerdem

jbags07 said:


> +1
> 
> I agree completely, but could never have stated my thoughts on this in such an eloquent and expressive manner as you did


Too kind. Your posts are always so beautifully written as well!


----------



## AverageHuman

Aerdem said:


> Beautiful pieces, and love your photography composition!


Thank you for your generous response as always! I love your taste as well, so your kind words were especially meaningful.


----------



## AverageHuman

jbags07 said:


> You have exquisite taste!  It is a pleasure to see your bags and outfits as you wear them.... thank you for taking the time to share   I look foward to more!


Thanks for taking the time to comment so positively on my post. I am really overwhelmed by your compliment! 
Happy Holidays and definitely will post more when I'm in the mood to take photos lol


----------



## jbags07

kellyng said:


> Thanks for taking the time to comment so positively on my post. I am really overwhelmed by your compliment!
> Happy Holidays and definitely will post more when I'm in the mood to take photos lol



Wishing you very blessed and happy holidays also   I look foward to more beautiful photos in the new year!


----------



## AverageHuman

Dined at newly opened Chotto-Matte restaurant in Toronto ( they also have international locations in London, Miami and opening soon in Riyadh). Originally I thought it was a ramen type place as chotto matte means wait a moment in japanese, it's a very common japanese phrase 

Apologize for my smileless face in 1st photo, I was surprised to come across this wings painted wall while on my way to the restaurant and asked my partner to take photo, I wasn't ready yet my partner took this photo in just a blink. 

Swing Coat : Louis Vuitton
Bag : Cherry red crocodile lady dior medium
Shoes : Stuart Weitzman Highland


----------



## AverageHuman

Went for a concert and visited friends at Shangri-la last night. Current photos were taken indoor at night, so the light+color are kinda off in the photos.

Bag: black alligator lady dior medium
Boots: Stuart Weitzman tieland


----------



## AverageHuman

Aloha from Maui~~!
2.5 months vacation here. 
Hat and Dress are both from local store.
Bag: Mini croc lady dior


----------



## chopchep

averagejoe said:


> Have you considered the mini Lady Dior with Mise en Dior pearls? It's one of the most stunning mini Lady Diors I have seen, and I think that this is also very "you" as it is like a work of art.


Wow. I know this is a very old post but this bag, my gosh this bag ...... . Do you own one of this beauty. I just saved the picture and hopefully one day they either bring it back or buy pre-love. This is TDF. Just pure art there.


----------



## IntheOcean

kellyng said:


> Aloha from Maui~~!
> Bag: Mini croc lady dior


Gorgeous bag and looks absolutely perfect with that dress!


----------



## Aerdem

kellyng said:


> Aloha from Maui~~!
> 2.5 months vacation here.
> Hat and Dress are both from local store.
> Bag: Mini croc lady dior
> 
> View attachment 4660923
> View attachment 4660925
> View attachment 4660928
> View attachment 4660929


Paring an exotic with a light airy dress is such unexpected perfection.


----------



## averagejoe

chopchep said:


> Wow. I know this is a very old post but this bag, my gosh this bag ...... . Do you own one of this beauty. I just saved the picture and hopefully one day they either bring it back or buy pre-love. This is TDF. Just pure art there.


It is TDP, isn't it? I just used a stock photo. I do not own this bag. I hope it shows up on the pre-owned market.


----------



## AverageHuman

IntheOcean said:


> Gorgeous bag and looks absolutely perfect with that dress!


Thanks! You just made my day~!


----------



## AverageHuman

Aerdem said:


> Paring an exotic with a light airy dress is such unexpected perfection.


Thanks! I'm always blessed by your beautiful words. So lucky to have you in my thread!


----------



## AverageHuman

averagejoe said:


> It is TDP, isn't it? I just used a stock photo. I do not own this bag. I hope it shows up on the pre-owned market.


Joe, that's one of my biggest shopping regrets for not getting it as I wasn't in "embellished bag mood" at that time 
I regretted after half year and tried to ask my SA to hunt it down but sold out everywhere...................................


----------



## Katiesmama

I am always so happy when I see your thread updated. Your style is extraordinary.


----------



## AverageHuman

Katiesmama said:


> I am always so happy when I see your thread updated. Your style is extraordinary.


Katiesmama, welcome back and thanks for leaving me sweet comments as always !


----------



## AverageHuman

Island hopping from Maui to Honolulu.
Stopped by Honolulu Dior cafe this afternoon in Dior toile de jouy pleated dress.


----------



## Venessa84

kellyng said:


> Island hopping from Maui to Honolulu.
> Stopped by Honolulu Dior cafe this afternoon in Dior toile de jouy pleated dress.
> View attachment 4671767
> View attachment 4671768
> View attachment 4671769



This dress looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## AverageHuman

Venessa84 said:


> This dress looks gorgeous on you!


Thank you~! Wish you have a wonderful weekend !


----------



## Katiesmama

What a gorgeous dress, you are stunning.


----------



## AverageHuman

Katiesmama said:


> What a gorgeous dress, you are stunning.


Thanks~! 
My lifestyle has changed since meeting my partner...So glad that I had time and was able to share some photos here in the past few months


----------



## AverageHuman

Sheltering in place with my beloved alligator Dior Samourai 1947 Japanese knot bag.
Still love it to bits.


----------



## More bags

Great photo, gorgeous bag!


----------



## AverageHuman

Limited world map lady dior from art series 2, designed by Hong Hao.
Pleated tulle skirt, belt, sunglasses and off shoulder tweed jacket are all from Dior. 

Salmon pink jacket from Givenchy.


----------



## AverageHuman

Dior RTW ombre color dress
Ferragamo gancini wicker rattan bag
Gucci woven belt


----------



## AverageHuman

A throwback to Paris Design Week 2021 at Luxury Living Paris.
Limited lady dior art by Raqib Shaw in action


----------



## papertiger

kellyng said:


> A throwback to Paris Design Week 2021 at Luxury Living Paris.
> Limited lady dior art by Raqib Shaw in action
> View attachment 5252687
> View attachment 5252688
> View attachment 5252689



We are all in love with you because you are high-end but still totally and uniquely you  . You make the beautiful things look even better XXX


----------



## AverageHuman

papertiger said:


> We are all in love with you because you are high-end but still totally and uniquely you  . You make the beautiful things look even better XXX


awww~~~you are such an angel! 
We have known each other on TPF for years, how can you still able to find a different way to compliment me! I believe this is one of the rare qualities that only genuine people possess


----------



## papertiger

kellyng said:


> awww~~~you are such an angel!
> We have known each other on TPF for years, how can you still able to find a different way to compliment me! I believe this is one of the rare qualities that only genuine people possess


----------



## nycgirl79

WOW!! Your collection is absolutely incredible. Your bags and outfits are truly pieces of art, and your pictures belong in magazines. Just stunning.


----------

